# 2017 Spooky Town & Dept. 56 Halloween Village Thread



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Guess it's time to start a new thread for this years Halloween village discussions. What's everyones plans for their set ups? What are you hoping to see from Lemax, Dept. 56, or Tombstone Corners?


I'm hoping to see some alien themed pieces from Lemax, especially after not getting those alien head lamp posts that were shown in last years promo pics. Maybe they are saving those for a broader release this year?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Funny you started this thread Shadowbat, I was just about to get it going as well!

Department 56 has announced to wholesalers their 2017 Halloween line. I've been posting the pictures on my Spooky Villages facebook page but here is a link - 
https://www.enescobusiness.com/category/d56+-+brands/villages/snow+village+halloween.do

Very strong line-up this year! I love Bat's Motel, The Skeleton House, Hattie's Hats and the Graveyard stuff.

I wrote about it recently on the site, but landing that huge haul of stuff and starting SpookyVillages.com last spring wound up being a lot of work and had me sort of burnt out by July. Luckily all that up front work is now done and while it took me a few months, my batteries are recharged.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw your postings. I'm not real big fan of the Dept. 56 stuff. I do have one piece in my Spooky Town display though, the pumpkin tower. I think everyone has that one. lol


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

The pumpkin water tower is almost mandatory for any village I'd think. Not only does it look great and have substantial size, but it's also fairly inexpensive. A rarity for their stuff!

It's taken me a couple years to really find out what I want to focus on, but it's definitely the traditional spooky neighborhood. I plan on off-loading a lot of my stuff this year to focus on that (speaking of which, if anyone would like a bunch of pirate stuff at a great price, let me know). I really hope Lemax does something in the vein of Trick-Or-Treat House from last year, which was great.


----------



## Crypt31 (Jul 25, 2010)

I make my own Halloween village pieces. I also sell them at my site Crypt31.com. Here is what I am selling for 2017:

Club Necro








The Old House On Corn Row








Webster T. Rantula's Silk Mill








PostMortem Post Office








Law Office of Jekyll & Hyde








Phantom Pawn Shop








Alien Pumpkin Invaders








Reaper's Watchtower


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey Joe, this is Doug. Can't wait to purchase the Silk Mill and House on Corn Row a bit later this year! As soon as I can off-load some of the surplus spooky town stuff I have, your work is top priority.


----------



## Crypt31 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Doug! Nice to see you here! Can't believe I joined this forum 6 years ago and never posted. Well I'll try to be here more often. As always thanks for the kind words regarding my work. I promise you won't be disappointed. I guess I should start on those two pieces you mentioned. There will be a slight enhancement on the Silk Mill. Instead of the tower being formed with chicken wire, I am going to 3D print it then clay over it. This will make the windows more cleaner and the inside wont show the chicken wire.

I also have to get started on the next series for 2018 which will see:
Last Ride Hearse Dealership
Little House; Big Pumpkin!
Coffee Urn Café
Reclaimed
Pool of Blood


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got a peek at the new Dept. 56 preorders. Loving quite a few. Being a big NBC fan and seeing the pieces in that line along with a few others can be extremely dangerous for me. But OH the prices


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

All are $100+ (except tree skeletons)


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Those are way cool!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are nice, but too much for me.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> funny you started this thread shadowbat, i was just about to get it going as well!
> 
> Department 56 has announced to wholesalers their 2017 halloween line. I've been posting the pictures on my spooky villages facebook page but here is a link -
> https://www.enescobusiness.com/category/d56+-+brands/villages/snow+village+halloween.do
> ...




are you a rep for this stuff on the site that you linked??


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Nope, I just started it for and run the site for fun. To be honest though, lately I've mulled over perhaps getting into product sales but I figure it wouldn't be worth the extra hassle.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

2017 Spooky Town items announced! http://www.lemaxcollection.com/villages/spooky-town

A lot of Michael's rebrands sure, but the actual new items are pretty good! The camper, traditional spooky haunted houses, pet sitting place and frat house are great!

Keep in mind the Michael's stuff, usually the heavy hitters, aren't announced until summer so this year is boding very well.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Woo, nothing cures my winter blahs like new Spooky Town! Can't wait to oogle these in person.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm very much impressed with this years offerings. It's a solid assortment. Can't wait to see the exclusive pieces.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Do those announced early get sold at Michael's? Or does MIchael's have its own exclusive line?

Last year was my first year doing the village and I had a lot of fun doing it but lots of frustration too. I spent quite a bit but just couldn't get it looking like how I envisioned in my brain. I'm just not crafty enough to do streets and roads.

The other issue is there are so many pieces I want like several of the Carnival pieces, Butcher Shop, Dead as a doornail, just so many classic pieces and they are so expensive and barely sold anywhere. I would assume if I kept checking Ebay I would find some deals on some where sellers were wanting to sell quick but that never seems to be the case. Also very few local sellers on Craigslist and KSL that seem to be selling these were i'm at. I guess I just have to splurge and spend a little money when I can. I'm shooting for one to two pieces a month until Halloween and then buying as much from Michael's as I can, to keep building the collection.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

A couple of those items may be sold by Michaels during the season, but it's normally a crapshoot. Definitely though standard dealers like ehobbytools will.

Michaels will get 4-5 exclusive buildings which usually are announced/leak in early summer or late spring, as well as a couple smaller accessories.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Love when new spookytown pics show up. Im loving the accessories this year. Alot of figurs to fill out my village scenes. Going to try to liimit my self to 2 buildings this year after adding over 15 new ones last year,


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I know these aren't 2017, but still...

I just finally snagged two pieces that have been on my list for a long time and I've never been able to get (because they're so pricey), I got a great deal on them!

Dept 56's LaGhosti Theater, and the Be Witching Costume Shop


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Those are cool pieces FreakinFreak! I'm a big fan of that theater. It looks very "old-timey". FYI, D56 has their mid years up including this year's Haunted Rails car. It's pretty cool as it's a monster chained down to it.

Also, I've got the wheels churning on SpookyVillages.com and wrote a small piece on the water tower. http://spookyvillages.com/2017/04/24/review-department-56-halloween-water-tower/ 

I have some other neat pieces I'll be posting soon.

Speaking of the website, some behind the scenes stuff has been going on and I've secured myself as a Lemax Spooky Town dealer! The problem being that waiting so late to get all my ducks in a row means that if I placed my initial order tomorrow, I wouldn't get it until mid September, and as you all know, that's awful late in the Halloween season for the avid hobbyist. I had also planned on hawking my wares at my town's gigantic fall craft fair in late August....again, I wouldn't have inventory yet. It's looking like 2018 is going to be when I enter the fray because of this. Frustrating on my end that I couldn't get things rolling by sooner, but hopefully I can go guns-a-blazin' next year.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love little spooky miniature anythings. I love all this stuff!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm dusting myself off from winter hibernation and was so excited to see not only a new thread but new 2017 offerings already! Thanks so much for sharing all the links and pics so far. Reading this thread, I felt that familiar old pre-Halloween thrill again. Now I'm getting all antsy to see the new Michael's stuff. That's usually in July isn't it? I'm going to be swapping out some of the pieces I had that just never seemed to fit into my village, and making way for some new stuff. I have a pretty decent "down town" area for my village, and want to branch out into the outskirts of town now and make a wooded or swamp area. (Still hoping the companies hear my pleas to make a swamp witch!) I think I might even have to create some mini scenes on shelves or tables here and there, since my collection has grown. Can't wait to open the boxes and bins and make something new. So when is too early to start?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome back Spookywolf. Was wondering when you'd show back up! D56 just announced a few mid year items so I'd recommend checking those out if you haven't seen them. There is a really cool vampire crypt. We should see the Michael's Lemax exclusive pieces any day now as well! 

Pretty crazy that we are so close to the season. D56 stuff will be out at retailers within a few weeks now and Michael's will have Spooky Town out in less than 3 months. I'm really hoping the Micheal's buildings are a great selection as if so it will be a strong year cumulatively between all companies.

Also, I have just finished signing the paperwork to become a D56 Halloween dealer! That means on SpookyVillages I'll be carrying D56 this year and then Lemax as well next year! I don't intend on trying to use this thread to continually hawk my wares, but I will say that anyone from here wanting a very good deal on a piece feel free to PM me


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, I don't know why, but I'm kinda diggin' on the Lemax Camper! How cool would this be to park in the woods? Or maybe in the driveway of the Trick or Treat House? 








And Bad to the Bone is definitely going to get parked on a street corner in my town area somewhere!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Bad to the bone will look great in front of my Chop shop or biker bar


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

Synth, I am curious as to the manufacture process on these. I think it is very interesting that you make them yourself.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

That Camper is really cool. I wish it had lights but it's still really cool nonetheless.

In addition to the standard Michael's exclusive items it will be interesting to see what old buildings they also have for sale. Withered Mansion wound up being a surprise big seller last year because of that.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> That Camper is really cool. I wish it had lights but it's still really cool nonetheless.


It's listed as a lighted building on their site. I was hoping the string of pumpkin lights on the roof also light up. I'll be really bummed if they don't. But that will be part of the fun to find out the details as we go along.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> It's listed as a lighted building on their site. I was hoping the string of pumpkin lights on the roof also light up. I'll be really bummed if they don't. But that will be part of the fun to find out the details as we go along.


Yes, it is lit but it's a standard internal bulb. Would've been awesome if the little pumpkins were lit up. Still though, it's a very cool building. 

It's a shame that Lemax doesn't ever re-release certain pieces, specifically the carnival ones that go for obscene amounts. Even if the original molds for pieces are destroyed at the factories overseas when something is discontinued, I'd imagine it would be cheaper to recreate something done in the past versus doing something all new. I'm not saying they should only re-release things, mind you, just that every once in awhile I could see that being a good business move.

Also, as I found out when going through the whole rigamarole with them, there are a lot of pieces that have been discontinued this year and are in limited quantities. If you've been wanting something specific that's been out a while, you may want to jump on it this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Also, as I found out when going through the whole rigamarole with them, there are a lot of pieces that have been discontinued this year and are in limited quantities. If you've been wanting something specific that's been out a while, you may want to jump on it this year.


Do you remember any of the specific items? I was waffling on one or two. Glad I got the Withered Mansion when that came back. I agree that I wish they'd rerelease the older items. I'd love a chance to get a shiny, brand new Black Cauldron Inn or a Rest in Pieces Mausoleum. 

Anybody else have a wish list of the older items? I'd love to hear what everyone else drools over.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello Everyone, so I started this collecting last year and have been steadily buying some pieces since my trial and error run last Halloween. I have a question I hope some of you who have been doing this a lot longer might know. I bought an old piece off Ebay called Dracula's Castle that didn't come with an adapter. Oddly the adapter port is much smaller then the normal pieces I have from Lemax. None of my modern adapters fit this piece. I went for a search online and can't find anything. Any idea how I find this adapter or something that will make this thing work.

Also some of you may have already learned this but I haven't had a lot of luck on Ebay. Many things arrived broken or defective.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Spookywolf, there are a ton so if you have any specific you'd like me to check then let me know. 

Auteur, yeah the old pieces do use a much smaller adapter. Not really sure on where to get them though :/ Hopefully someone can answer that.

As for eBay, yeah...it's really hit or miss. If you are buying from someone that has a lot of it for sale you may be ok, as chances are they know how to pack it. If it's just a normal person though then they sometimes pack them laughably bad.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

auteur55, if you go o Amazon and type in power adapters household electronics, they have adapters that have sets of a plug with different size jack heads. The pack of heads range from tiny to large. I had to get one of these a couple of years ago for a portable dvd player. I got mine at Best Buy but not sure they have them anymore


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Just saw this while perusing the Dept 56 offerings for this year. It's pricey for how small it is ($29.99), but oh my I'm really loving this. It would look so awesome lit up at night. Very tempting!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

That is pretty amazing. Dept 56 does make some nice pieces but the price is always on the high side for the product.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

It's stormy in my part of the world tonight. No matter what temperature the thermometer says, a storm instantly puts me in that "Halloween frame of mind" and makes me want to watch scary movies.  In honor of the ghastly weather, I took a trip down memory lane tonight and read the 2016 Spooky Town/Halloween Village thread again. I feel so cheated that I got hit with the flood last year and didn't get to display my villlage after planning and buying new pieces. But this is going to be my year, I just feel it.  I got so inspired again seeing everyone's pictures and videos of their displays. So many talented people on this thread, and so much creativity! Someone on here, I think it was zo6marlene, incorporated a roller coaster into their display that was just the bomb! Both Godcrusher and Thisdougsforu got amazing hauls on a massive amount of village product that I just drooled over. Even hearing that lead in music to ShadowBat's reviews and videos got me all excited and charged for the upcoming season. 

If you really want to get some inspiration, look to the photos and videos of the folks on this thread and see what they've done with their displays. I got great tips from quite a few of you and some help finding things - thanks Dogsmom! - plus a great tip from MissT on using a simple but fantastic looking sponge-painted cloth as your ground cover. Billie Bones, if you're still lurking about on here, I had a jaw dropping moment watching your video, especially of your "civilian section" and the large pumpkin patch in your display last year. You had so many characters in your village, and with your close-up footage, I felt like I was seeing a real town somewhere in the country that had just been momentarily frozen in time. Loved the effect of the lighting under the webbing in the background. Just stunning. And where did you get all those wonderful trees? I'll try to post a pic at the end of this terribly lengthy novel so you know which ones I'm asking about. 

Sorry for the long, rambling post, guys, but it was so fun to revisit your displays and see the pieces I missed out on toward the end of last year. So ready for this year's village build. I may start earlier than usual this year so I can work on some small stuff on the weekends and not feel rushed. But just wanted to give a big thank you to everybody on here for the inspiration and a pat on the back for a job more than well done. Can't wait to see the pics and videos to come.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Your post has got me amped up to work on my village this year. I added so many buildings last year that Im only looking to add 1 or 2 this year. I did see alot of character pieces I liked this year so plan on sticking up on them.

Looking forward to your set up this year Spookywolf.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Really getting anxious to see the Michaels exclusives.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Me too. Do they show up in June? They usually go on sale in July right?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I think when the new 2017 stuff comes out, I'm always focused on the buildings and bigger pieces first, so I'm just now really paying attention to the smaller figures. There are a lot of "normal" figures coming out for Lemax this time. This is great for the civilian section I want to build up in my village! And I think I simply have to get the Ready, Set Treats figure for no other reason than the dog is dressed up in a hotdog bun, LOL! 









These will look great hanging out in the street and the yards.














And I swear I think I've seen this figure before, but I don't have one, so I'm getting it. It's going right in the pumpkin patch!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my gawd, I just now saw this one! This is hilarious! Not sure where I could work this in, but it's too funny not to get. I think I'm gonna blow some of my budget just on figures this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> Me too. Do they show up in June? They usually go on sale in July right?


Godcrusher, I wanna say that folks started posting their Michaels purchases on the thread last year around the third week of July. But I think we had preview pics of their exclusives well before then. We should start seeing those soon...I hope.  

I also remembered seeing a post of some kind of voodoo or swamp shack in their 2016 banner picture that never made it to the stores as part of the new line up. I wonder if we might see that this year?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, I'm sorry for hogging the thread tonight, but guys, I need a second pair of eyes to double check this before I allow myself to do the happy dance. Am I seeing a Grisley's Greenhouse listed as a Michael's exclusive for 2017?? Or have I just drooled on my keyboard too much every time I see that building and I short circuited my laptop? Go to the Lemax Collection website (I'll post a link) then check at the very bottom under "Exclusives" then click on the Michaels logo on the next screen. Am I seeing that right? If so, I'm going to be the happiest camper on this thread all year. That piece is in my "The One That Got Away" category and I've been wanting to get it since it retired 3 years ago. Please tell me I'm not seeing things. 

Link (that hopefully opens to that spot, but if not then look at the bottom of the page)
http://www.lemaxcollection.com/information/collectors/product-exclusives/michaels

Really crappy screenshot pic I tried to take:


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And there's a Doug M. Upagain Funeral Home!.....Scree!!!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> And there's a Doug M. Upagain Funeral Home!.....Scree!!!  I'm so excited!!


It's only saying Hemlock's Nursery now. Didn't that come out just a few years ago? I know it's currently hard to find online.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

auteur55 said:


> It's only saying Hemlock's Nursery now. Didn't that come out just a few years ago? I know it's currently hard to find online.


I just checked the Lemax Collection site after work today and I'm still seeing both the Doug M. Upagain Funeral Home and Grisley's Greenhouse. But since you only saw Grisley's then I'm wondering if it isn't accurate. I'm curious what others see when they check the exclusives link on that site. The Grisley's Greenhouse came out in 2010 and retired in 2014 just as I was getting interested in collecting village pieces. By the time I started buying, it was gone and the only place I could find it was on Ebay for ridiculous amounts of money. I've seen Michaels bring back other retired pieces like they did last year with Withered Mansion. Guess I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

There are no buildings when I see the banner. Just 3 character pieces. 

And that DJ wolfman will fit right in with The Halloween Block party scene I want to do this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> There are no buildings when I see the banner. Just 3 character pieces.
> 
> And that DJ wolfman will fit right in with The Halloween Block party scene I want to do this year.


Godcrusher, did you use the left/right arrows to scroll through the other pages on the banner? The funeral home and greenhouse were on the next page - at least on my computer. I'm starting to wonder if I have some kind of cookies filling in that spot with things I've looked at recently. Well, I guess it will make it that much more of surprise when we finally get to see the exclusives! 

And isn't that Wolfman DJ just the coolest! I have to find a somewhere to fit him in.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Love this thread! Michael's and Spooky Town is always the first Halloween sighting of the year in my area, so I always get excited to see it coming.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't see anything when I click on the link. :-(


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Godcrusher, did you use the left/right arrows to scroll through the other pages on the banner? The funeral home and greenhouse were on the next page - at least on my computer. I'm starting to wonder if I have some kind of cookies filling in that spot with things I've looked at recently. Well, I guess it will make it that much more of surprise when we finally get to see the exclusives!
> 
> And isn't that Wolfman DJ just the coolest! I have to find a somewhere to fit him in.


Yes I did use the arrows. Thats how I saw what I saw. The rest was Christmas villages.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I just checked 2016s thread and it looks like they revealed the Michaels Exclusives on June 8th. So could just be about a week away.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> Yes I did use the arrows. Thats how I saw what I saw. The rest was Christmas villages.


Alas, I fear I've been duped by the cookie. Ah well. It was nice to see Grisley's Greenhouse on there for a minute and get excited.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, if you've previously viewed buildings on their page it is showing up under that space as it's currently blank. We will hopefully see the exclusives by next week, although it could be at any time! They should all be on sale at Michael's around the 20th of July. 

Remember folks, if there is a certain building that you really like, you are best off to buy it early so they don't sell out. It seems that individual store inventory is kept fairly tight and there aren't a bunch of the bigger buildings. I waited too long last year and the 3 stores local to me all sold out of Withered Mansion by late August.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Yeah, if you've previously viewed buildings on their page it is showing up under that space as it's currently blank. We will hopefully see the exclusives by next week, although it could be at any time! They should all be on sale at Michael's around the 20th of July.
> 
> Remember folks, if there is a certain building that you really like, you are best off to buy it early so they don't sell out. It seems that individual store inventory is kept fairly tight and there aren't a bunch of the bigger buildings. I waited too long last year and the 3 stores local to me all sold out of Withered Mansion by late August.


Yeah, you used to be able to wait until later when things starting getting marked down for clearance, but not any more. Last year I took the last Sabrina's Costume Shop they had on the shelf and that was early on after they released them. Looking forward to seeing the Michael's exclusives!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's some inspiration while we wait for the new stuff to come out. I was looking for swamp-themed miniatures because I'd like to build one into my village and I came across this. The video is long so feel free to skim through to the end, but this guy's work is incredible! He puts so much detail into his dioramas. It's so cool to watch it evolve from its humble foam beginnings to something truly amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

It's surprising to me to see reports that items were quickly selling out last year. I live in Northern Utah and everything was available clear up to the end. I don't think I saw anything sell out, a few items were selling better then others but I went back multiple times until they starting packing up and they had plenty of inventory over several stores. The worst seller was the Creepy Doll Shop. There was always huge over stock of that item everywhere.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I guess it also just depends on how the year is. I think 2015 was a really bad year for Spooky Town (I'd argue it was the worst) and most items were still available when the really big discounting started in September. Some were even available after the display was taken down completely. 

Last year was pretty good so many of the bigger pieces got snatched up quick and my stores were barren in September, save for stuff like Creepy Doll shop and a few accessories. 

Let's hope we have another good year. I'm shocked that the zombie frat house wasn't a Michael's exclusive as there is a lot going on there to just be a standard release. That's why my hopes are pretty high that we are going to have a really good crop of exclusives for 2017. 

Also some info some of you may find interesting- i just went through the rigamarole and got approved as a Department 56 dealer (did the Lemax dance about 2 months ago) so I can comment on the process between both major companies. The Lemax reps I've worked with act like they couldn't give less of a crap about me and now they don't even bother returning e-mails or getting me buying materials that I've requested. Department 56 has bent over backwards to help and bring me into the fold, complete with lots of personal contact and people that actually seem to enjoy their job. The difference is night and day, at least thus far in the process.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Interesting. How did you find out Spooky Town had a great year? And what is your opinion on why you had the experience you did with Lemax and not Department 56? Does D56 appreciate private vendors more because they rely on them to a greater degree?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't mean that it was a great year financially for them as I have no clue on that, just an opinion that in most people's eyes last year was a pretty good offering of stuff. It made sense why a lot of buildings sold out early. That's in comparison to 2015, which I think most would agree was a pretty terrible year for new offerings.

As for your other question, I'd assume it's because dealers are the lifeblood of D56 and they have a big network of local representatives whereas for Lemax there is none of that and it's mainly all about Michaels and a few of their other big sellers. 

I'm excited for this year's carnival piece. Knowing how they typically reskin existing building chassis that they have, their Shooting Star and Round-Up carnival rides are prime for being made over for Spooky Town. I'd love for them to do either.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

*Dept 56 Halloween*

I was at the train store (I feel so Sheldon typing that) and picked up the Dept 56 Winter 2017 catalog.... here are their Halloween offerings (this will take a couple of posts)...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

and a few more...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

last ones...


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ooo I love looking through catalogs - thanks for sharing! Also, since it seems a lot of members have both Lemax & D56 in their villages, have put them together to have the discussion in one place.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the catalog. Love looking through those.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting the catalog pics, CzarinaKatarina! I've never seen a D56 catalog before and didn't even know they made one. That would be fun to flip through. I was wondering how much they had listed the "Toads and Frogs Witchcraft Haunt" house for? I couldn't make it out in the pics.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

It retails for $85 but you can find it online for around $65! Also, D56 catalogs are always really nice. Halloween has a tiny section in it compared to the Christmas stuff, but it's still cool to thumb through because of all the cool displays.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

AAAARRRGGGHHHHH. Why is the wait so rough?!?!?

Side note. The Catalog for D56 looks cool.

I still need to get that Pumpkin water tower.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> AAAARRRGGGHHHHH. Why is the wait so rough?!?!?
> 
> Side note. The Catalog for D56 looks cool.
> 
> I still need to get that Pumpkin water tower.


I finally caved and bought the water tower last year off Ebay. That was the first D56 piece I really fell for and was glad to finally own one. If I see a good deal on the 'Bay for another one I'll give you a shout out.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I met with my D56 rep in person last night for awhile to discuss things and place my first order and I learned a lot. Some fun facts that may interest you all, straight from the horses mouth-

- Halloween Watertower is their number #1 selling Halloween item of all time and every year they have trouble manufacturing enough to keep up with demand. It normally sells out. Not really a surprise there as IMO it's an accessory that helps out any village, no matter manufacturer.
- Haunted Rails has become one of the top lines within their Halloween series and there are no plans to retire it anytime soon, despite their being rumors to the contrary.
- Here's the most interesting thing. Some shuffling took place at D56's parent company Enesco and there is now a "village fan" in charge who is much more in tune with what "we" (hobbyists) want and that the 2018 items are supposed to blow people away. They are going to be getting into lavish lighting and animation, typically the hallmark of Lemax. They went away from it for awhile but apparently the manufacturing technology is now there to do great looking pieces that are mechanically reliable without costs ballooning. I tried to get out of her what the Halloween buildings were, but she was sworn to secrecy!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

So Department 56 has the same things over the years? I've never really looked at it much because of the cost.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Department 56 offers new items every year as well as returning ones just as Lemax, the difference is that over the last few years typically the D56 stuff has been static or with very limited animation. Most houses have also just featured an internal bulb for lighting. They are, according to them, about to get wild with everything again. This is great to hear as while many of the static pieces look top notch, their earlier Halloween stuff was REALLY cool (i.e. Monsters of the Deep, Dr. Lunatic's Laboratory, the Funhouse, etc).


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I finally caved and bought the water tower last year off Ebay. That was the first D56 piece I really fell for and was glad to finally own one. If I see a good deal on the 'Bay for another one I'll give you a shout out.


Thanks Spookywolf


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I have just started posting full video reviews of pieces and just did one of my favorites, the retired Lemax Creepy Barn - https://youtu.be/3WoCmwjxhII

I'll be pumping these out throughout the season and while I'm focusing on classic pieces now, as soon as the 2017 releases are in my hands I'll go through those. Also, I mentioned in the video but thanks to Shadowbat for his cool Halloween channel as it's what got me to finally just start doing videos like this versus just writing and taking pictures. 

Now...COME ON LEMAX JUST ANNOUNCE THE NEW BUILDINGS!! It was one year ago today they posted them I'm pretty sure.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

I love watching the video reviews, especially as a new collector. Thanks for doing these the more the better. I've run across the Spooky Barn a few times on Ebay and thought it looked cool and would be great in my Pumpkin Patch but it's always about $50 or higher. I"m waiting to see what Michael's has this year before I buy anything else but if I don't spend a ton at Michael's (and I'm sure I will). I think I will try and spring for the Barn. 

I would have thought Lemax would have announced MIchael's this week. Wonder what's going on. Anxious to see it so I can decide what other pieces to buy this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Someone on a facebook group is claiming the 5 exclusive items names are:

Ghost Around
The Mad Pumpkin Patch
Pumpkin Pick-Up
Reaper Motorcycle Co.
Broken Skull Barn

Says he doesn't have pics. Not sure where he is getting this or if he completely made it up.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Doug how would I get into the Facebook group? The Lemax collector facebook page has zero activity and as much as I love this thread posting and discussion is extremely intermittent. 

Those names sure sound cool but they also sound made up.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

thisdougsforu said:


> I have just started posting full video reviews of pieces and just did one of my favorites, the retired Lemax Creepy Barn - https://youtu.be/3WoCmwjxhII
> 
> I'll be pumping these out throughout the season and while I'm focusing on classic pieces now, as soon as the 2017 releases are in my hands I'll go through those. Also, I mentioned in the video but thanks to Shadowbat for his cool Halloween channel as it's what got me to finally just start doing videos like this versus just writing and taking pictures.
> 
> Now...COME ON LEMAX JUST ANNOUNCE THE NEW BUILDINGS!! It was one year ago today they posted them I'm pretty sure.




Thanks for the shout out. 

I am so ready for the Michaels Exclusives already! C'mon guys. lol It's getting close to retail release.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

auteur55 said:


> Doug how would I get into the Facebook group? The Lemax collector facebook page has zero activity and as much as I love this thread posting and discussion is extremely intermittent.
> 
> Those names sure sound cool but they also sound made up.


Look up "I Love Lemax Spooky Town" on facebook and join. One of us will approve you


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry to post back to back, but yeesh. Can't believe they still aren't announced. I thought for sure we'd have got something middle of the week from Lemax.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Howdy everyone. Long work week and so glad it's over. Didn't have time to log on much and check the thread. And wow, still no news? I was sure I'd come back on here and see all the new Michael's exclusives. Thanks for posting the list Doug. Guess we'll find out how accurate it is soon. Well, I finally splurged on the little D56 Witch house I'd been coveting for a while. Found a good deal on Ebay and decided to go for it. Here are a few pics....

Toads and Frogs Witchcraft Haunt














One of the cutest things they don't show in the catalog pics are the boyfriend's clothes thrown in the back yard of the house after they've been turned into frogs!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

pretty cool


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I was looking on Ebay at figures, and it really struck me how many different characters are available, everything from pirates to mummies. I started out buying willy-nilly, just anything and everything. But over the last year my main focus has tended to be witches. Of course I'm still trying to develop a civilian section to my village too, so I think the end result is going to be an electic mix of both. So what kind of theme do you have in your village?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

When I got into collecting a few years ago I started just getting a bit of everything, bolstered by some craigslist hauls that were a hodgepodge of themes. After being strung out with a bunch of stuff last year I decided that I needed to go with my favorite theme- the traditional Halloween neighborhood...with a little bit of Carnival and/or Spooky Farm as I could come across it. I've been selling most of my stuff this year and now my personal collection is much smaller but a lot more focused. I like it. Happy I picked a theme to stay with as its too expensive for me to do everything.

The trick or treating style village just strikes a massive nostalgic chord for me, especially since decorating the house and going out in active TOT neighborhoods has always been a thing for me. Same thing with the farm.

As for the carnival, I'm a roller coaster enthusiast and theme park junky so I love all that stuff. The main problem is how expensive all of the rides are. I currently have a mint Wheel of Horror and D56 Haunted Funhouse, so my plan is to just add one cool ride each year so I can slowly put that together.


----------



## srh11 (Jun 11, 2017)

thanks my friend


----------



## srh11 (Jun 11, 2017)

thanks for this


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome to the thread srh11. What kind of village are you working on? Got any pics to show us?

And I have to second everything you just said, Doug. I just love the look and feel of a trick or treating neighborhood in a display. Once I saw a few of those, I knew I wanted to incorporate that into my village and I've slowly been working on getting more of that style. I'm not sure how the witches really fit in with the civilian section in my town, but I just love the look of them - witches riding bikes, witches selling potions, so I guess my neighborhood is more "The Munsters" than suburbia!  And I do love the carnival rides whenever I see them. But I'm with you on the price - ouch! But they are really cool and add such life to the display with their movement and lights. That would be fun to add figures around too. Can't wait to see everyone's displays this year. Getting excited!


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

So I'd like to get my Ehobbytools order in for some of the new items released this year but I'm waiting to see what it sold at Michael's before I do. This is my first full year watching Spooky town releases progress so can you long time collectors here let me know what usually gets sold outside of the exclusives. Will many of the new items (Haunted mansion, creepy crawlies, neighborhood house etc) also be sold at Michael's alongside the exclusives? Or is everything at Michael's exclusive to Michaels?

Really dying to see what they are selling so I can start budgeting and planning for what I want to get this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

While the exclusives have not been announce yet (bizarre), here is a list that posted to one of my groups supposedly from a michael's employee that has seen the product signs/skus when they entered into the system last week. Whether this is true or not, I dunno, but he claims that this is accurate.

Reapers Landing
Haunted Mansion
Witches Bungalow
Creepy Crawlies Pet Sitting
Creepy Neighborhood House
Creepy Camper
Welcome Boneyard
Skeleton Gazebo
Long Time No See
(Exclusive) Ghost Around 
(Exclusive) The Mad Pumpkin Patch
(Exclusive) Reaper Motorcycle Co.
(Exclusive) Broken Skull Barn
(Exclusive) Pumpkin Pick-Up

Not sure why they haven't been officially announced yet. These things will be at stores in a little over a month!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Raper Motorcycle company sounds like it will fit right in with my chop shop gas and ghoul and Biker bar area. I welcome any cool items for the pumpkin patch and graveyard as well.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, I offloaded a bunch of my collection and now have four main themes- traditional trick or treat neighborhood, carnival, hot rods and farm/pumpkin patch. Sounds like I'll be doing the Michael's coupon dance quite a bit later in July if this is accurate.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm. Yeah, I'm not understanding the delay in announcing the pieces. It's bad enough Michaels no longer carries the variety the once did, I hope they don't start pushing ST to the wayside completely.




thisdougsforu said:


> While the exclusives have not been announce yet (bizarre), here is a list that posted to one of my groups supposedly from a michael's employee that has seen the product signs/skus when they entered into the system last week. Whether this is true or not, I dunno, but he claims that this is accurate.
> 
> Reapers Landing
> Haunted Mansion
> ...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I need to see pictures. Kind of hard to judge by names, because a couple of those even sound like carnival rides. I always end up changing my mind when I see things in person too, versus just the images, so this should be interesting to watch for. Hopefully we see something soon. Anyone remember when the pics came out from Michaels last year?


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

So did Michael's used to sell twice the amount of ST items and it's been getting smaller every year? In one of the older items I bought off of Ebay here was a catalogue from 7 or 8 years ago and there as at least 6 large pieces and several medium sized. It was surprising because I couldn't imagine Michael's stocking that much stuff. 

I don't have a good barn so I'm really excited to see what Broken Skull Barn looks like.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, the Broken Skull Barn sounds interesting to me because Lemax just released a barn two years ago (even if I did find it to be pretty crappy). Oh well. 

And yes, I'm jealous that I wasn't into Spooky Town back when it sounds like the line was really humming at Michaels. In recent years it's seemed to hold its own at least. In the 5 Michael's in my general vicinity the Spooky Town (and later, Christmas village) is always displayed in a prominent position and seems to sell.

FWIW, I e-mailed my Lemax rep and asked about the Michael's buildings and never heard a response. Par the course for them, unfortunately.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I keep going to the Michaels website to search for Spooky Town and all I get are Halloween trick or treat bags...argh!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Godcrusher, there's a D56 Pumpkin Water Tower on Amazon for $33.38 w/free Prime shipping, and there's also one on Ebay right now for $34.99 w/free shipping. That's the lowest I've seen so far. I just tried to post links, but for some reason it's not letting me do that on here today. You figure with the shipping costing the seller at least $5-$8 dollars or more, you're getting that for about $25.00. Hope you can nab one.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Spookywolf. I will look into them.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

I was going to pass on Haunted Mansion because it was too much like Withered Mansion (which I bought last year) and I didn't feel there was much unique about its design. But after hearing the audio I'm sold on it. Very creepy and ominous and a nice change from the "welcome to......" you hear on everything. it's one I'll turn up loud while turning the others down lower.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

auteur55 said:


> I was going to pass on Haunted Mansion because it was too much like Withered Mansion (which I bought last year) and I didn't feel there was much unique about its design. But after hearing the audio I'm sold on it. Very creepy and ominous and a nice change from the "welcome to......" you hear on everything. it's one I'll turn up loud while turning the others down lower.


You know you just made most everyone on this thread go watch the video on that house to listen to the soundtrack, right?  I know I sure did!  And you're right, the voice is much better - more sinister sounding - than the other, higher-pitched one I've heard.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I did too. And I agree. I liked the soundtrack.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I need to see the new ones.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Just posted a video review of Heebie Jeebie's Rock Club - https://youtu.be/YlVfTk4PQMo

As for the Lemax Michaels stuff...I'm starting to think that our first glimpses of them will be when they are added to the actual Michael's online store. Lemax e-mailed me back yesterday saying "All 2017 pieces are listed on the site currently, thank you" which was either a blow-off or someone didn't know what I was actually talking about.

Also, I just scored two houses that I've wanted for awhile. I got Department 56's "Hauntsburg House" and "1031 Trick of Treat Drive" both for a combined 150 shipped. I'd say that's a heck of a deal! I'd post pics but they are still in transit. I also ordered a 6' x 2' village backdrop of this-








Even though the scale of the tree may not play that well as a backdrop, I'm still thinking it will work out ok. Love the design.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Just posted a video review of Heebie Jeebie's Rock Club - https://youtu.be/YlVfTk4PQMo
> 
> As for the Lemax Michaels stuff...I'm starting to think that our first glimpses of them will be when they are added to the actual Michael's online store. Lemax e-mailed me back yesterday saying "All 2017 pieces are listed on the site currently, thank you" which was either a blow-off or someone didn't know what I was actually talking about.
> 
> ...


Love that! Where did you get the backdrop from? That's on my list to figure out for this year's village set up - getting something for the background. But I promise I won't buy yours.  Can't wait to see pics of your new houses.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thoughtless reply from Lemax. Did they even read your question? Always disappointing to find out a company you really like, making something unique is not very customer friendly. I would think it would be a big marketing change for Lemax/Michael's to do no pre-release announcement in advance. 

I ran into Heeby Jeebies piece while watching some youtube videos to get ideas for my own village. I stopped and said "what was that" after HJ flashed on the screen. Looked like such a cool piece. I was most likely going to buy it off ehobbytools but wanted to see the Michael's exclusives first. But your video letting me know it is not going to continue in production has me pulling the trigger for sure on it. Where you get the backdrop pieces?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

auteur55 said:


> Thoughtless reply from Lemax. Did they even read your question? Always disappointing to find out a company you really like, making something unique is not very customer friendly. I would think it would be a big marketing change for Lemax/Michael's to do no pre-release announcement in advance.
> 
> I ran into Heeby Jeebies piece while watching some youtube videos to get ideas for my own village. I stopped and said "what was that" after HJ flashed on the screen. Looked like such a cool piece. I was most likely going to buy it off ehobbytools but wanted to see the Michael's exclusives first. But your video letting me know it is not going to continue in production has me pulling the trigger for sure on it. Where you get the backdrop pieces?


Thanks guys,

Larry @ http://www.landscapedisplays.com/Backdrops Main.html is the one I'm buying off of. He can do them in various sizes and materials depending on what you want. Looking forward to getting mine in and seeing how it looks! If you e-mail him say Doug sent you.

As for what has been discontinued at the factory, here's the list. Once stock is gone, they will be considered retired (some already are on here). It's a long one. This is straight from Lemax so I'm not making this up.

Transylvania Zoo
Vampire Caverns
Haunted Houseboat
Temple of Terror
SS Spector
Last House on the Left
Village Undertaker
Pirates Pub & Grub
Spookytown Airshow
House of Wax
Horror High
Lil' Witches Warlocks Nightcare
Slabbum Tombstone Quarry
Zombie March
Blood Bank
Boogieman's Hangout
Dry Gulch Hotel
Monster Arcade
Butcher Shop
Frank's Salon
Chainsaw's Lumber Yard
Forgotten Souls Cathedral
Vampire Bat Aviary
Haunted Windmill
Heebie Jeebies Rock Club
Frankenstein's Lab
13 Ghostly Lane
Cursed Tomb
Ghost Containment Building
Creepy's Bed & Breakfast
Crowley Hall
Dark Haven Lodge
Hemlock's Nursery
Werewolf Grooming
Withered Mansion
Graveside Diner
Isle of No Return Prison
Destiny Terminal
Chop Shop Garage
All Hallows Mausoleum
Dr. Gloom N Doom's Lab
Zombie's Cafe
Mimi's Masquerade
Organic Market
Agatha's Costume Crypt
Tricked Out House
Grimsley House of Holloween Decor
Gargoyles Scultper Studio
Spooky Pet's Boo-Tique
...and a bunch of mid range accessories and figures that I don't feel like typing out


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow what's going to be left?? 

Someone on the Lemax Collector page got a response back saying the Michael's exclusives should be up next week.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

To be fair though, a lot of those in the list are older pieces, some by quite a lot. Plus they make new pieces every year, so it makes sense that they would eventually discontinue making older inventory. I'm relieved to hear that the exclusives will be seeing airtime soon. Doug, I think whoever sent you that email must have been a rookie new hire who had no clue what an "exclusive" was. Thanks for sharing the list. If anyone was on the fence about buying something on there and sees it available, now's the time.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I always liked the look of the Zombie Cafe and Graveside Diner. Not sure which one I want to add.

Side note, why do they not put all adapter and light connections on the bottom of the pieces? I hate when they come out the back. It really limits how you can set up your village.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, and it gets really frustrating when accessories like lit gates or trees put the adapter wire in a stupid spot. It makes them very hard to put in a position with the wire showing.

First D56 video review here, the Haunted Fun House - https://youtu.be/3ji_subNf7c They must've produced a bunch of these for the prices to stay as low as they have.

I have a few rare pieces set in my sights still this year but I'm waiting on pulling the trigger til next week when the exclusives are announced. If there are a lot of good pieces to purchases I'll just hang on to my money for them. I have 3 Michael's close to me so I'm planning on getting the pieces I want very early this year so I don't miss out or hem and haw like previous years. That always winds up biting me.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Its a hard wait to see the exclusives. I like alot of the character pieces this year but not really seeing any buildings that are must haves.

Nice review.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks!

Out of the pieces that have been announced the only must have for me is the pumpkin trailer. There are some decent figures that I'll probably get though, like the motorcycle ones. I am hoping that the motorcycle club building turns out to be real!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Look who came riding up into my part of town (or should I say village ) today. Couldn't resist getting him.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

I love this thread. Ok, so I just started collecting last year. I only have two pieces so far, one of them being Lemax's Monsters Ball (I'm swoon over it). I am just so obsessed with these villages, but I'm afraid I don't have much room to build out a big one. I live in a town home and I'm hoping within a few years we can finish our basement so I can start building out an elaborate village, but in the meantime, I'll just collect pieces here or there. Hmmmph. If anyone has advice for building these out in small spaces, I'd love the advice.

PS - that Halloween water tower is calling my name.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Monster's Ball is a heck of a starter piece as it's completely insane in a good way. It definitely isn't space friendly if you don't have much room though! I think it may be Lemax's biggest piece from a footprint standpoint.

As for advice on building on a small space, well, that's what I do. I currently just have a counter top to display my scene every year. I actually do have more space than that, and a full basement workshop, but I like to display seasonally where everyone can see it and I have 3 young daughters who will destroy the scene if they can get their little hands on it. Hence why I display on the counter top where the youngest can't reach! Only safe spot upstairs!

Anyways, my best advice to you is pick a theme you really like and just stick to that for the time being. You can have a very focused display like that. Also, given that you are new, be wary of making the same mistake that I did and going hog wild trying to buy EVERYTHING when realistically there is no way to display it all and most likely you aren't even aware of what all is out there. There are a freaking TON of buildings and figurines available. 

Get a centerpiece buildings (Monster's Ball is for a good one) and go from there.

For an example, this was my first ever display from a few years back.








It was simple but I LOVED it. 

Also, feel free to discard any of this advice and go nuts if you wish


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My display has grown from a couple lemax buildings mixed with a few of the dollar tree buildings put together in a 2ft by 6ft display to one that covers about 26 foot of wall space that goes any where from 2 ft to 6 ft wide. All that in about 3 yrs. Alot of that came from a huge haul off Offer up for a steal last year. I think this year I am going to work on adding some more levels so it improves the viewing of all the pieces.

I really like the displays that look like a real town more than the ones that just smash everything together so thats the look I try for. My grave yard scene is 4ft by 4ft alone.

Man Im getting antsy to buy more stuff and start building.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi miss_halloween and welcome to the thread! I second what Doug said. I went a little nuts at the beginning (Warning - it's very, very addictive! ) and I ended up buying a hodge-podge of everything. Now I'm trying to streamline things a bit and get more centered toward a central theme. There are so many options to choose from, so just pick something you really like and buy things that fit that theme. And you don't have to buy everything all at once, though it's easy to do that when you start out. Please share your pics as you develop your village and started putting it together. We love to seem village set-ups on here.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

This is one of my favorite pieces. Hoping to find a mint one for a decent price.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Someone mentioned needing a barn for their village. Ehobby tools has this one still available for a good price. Of course, we're still waiting on the 2017 exclusives to show up, so the new one might be spookier, but this is an option. 

http://www.ehobbytools.com/Lemax-Spooky-Town-Dilapidated-Barn-55916_p_227.html


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

I tweeted @ Michaels to ask when we would see Spooky Town in stores and they replied July 21! I'm hoping we get sneak peeks soon!!


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

That movie theater piece was actually my gate way into Halloween Village collecting. Just an amazing piece. It was always the one last year that people gravitated to when they saw my display. It seems like I notice something new on it every time I look at it.

I've never been taken with the Dilapidated Barn. Always thought it looked like a Fischer Price toy but maybe it looks way better in person.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

went and bought a 2x2 ft x 1in piece of pink foam board to create a base for my Zombie fortress just to give it a little more height. Its going to add about 3 inches to its base which will give it a bigger presences in my cemetery. 

I think Im going to put my Dry Gultch Jail on ebay. It doesnt really fit any of my areas and I can use the cash to buy some more figures for my town seeing as there are alot of good ones this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

auteur55 said:


> That movie theater piece was actually my gate way into Halloween Village collecting. Just an amazing piece. It was always the one last year that people gravitated to when they saw my display. It seems like I notice something new on it every time I look at it.
> 
> I've never been taken with the Dilapidated Barn. Always thought it looked like a Fischer Price toy but maybe it looks way better in person.


Yeah, not big on that barn either especially when their previous Creepy Barn is amazing!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Why does lemax not make the front yards anymore? I picked up some last year from Offer up and they really add alot of character to your display.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Well if they were going to preview this week they better hurry. Only 2 days left.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> Why does lemax not make the front yards anymore? I picked up some last year from Offer up and they really add alot of character to your display.


I agree, Godcrusher. I love the look of the front yards for the houses, but they haven't made any new ones in years. And I refuse to pay the crazy prices for the old ones on Ebay. They need to have a fan submission page for our wish list items.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

As far as MIchael's exclusives go I'm starting to think it just isn't going to happen (at least not this week). Hope everything is ok with Lemax sure seems odd to me. I guess I'm going to go ahead and get my Ehobbytools order in especially with so many items about to be retired I don't want to miss out. I was going to see the new exclusives before making any final decisions and to budget but we may be waiting till they hit the shelves.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, it's really annoying. I've been wanting to plan out my purchases and at this point I'd imagine the pieces will show up when they go up on Michael's site. It's a bone-headed marketing decision on their part.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

The wait is the worst part. Im thinking about buying the monster arcade but want to see what Michael's has 1st.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

I bought Monster's Arcade this year. There's something I've always liked about it. I just can't decide if it would look better in the Carnival or the business district.

I also wanted to buy the yard displays but have scoffed at the price. I found one badly damaged for about $20.00 I just had to glue some parts back on. The lights don't work but I can easily add some lighting. Excited to see how it looks!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat, are you still around buddy? You've been AWOL for a while. Wanted to make sure you hadn't fallen in an open grave in the Spooky Town cemetery somewhere. Holler out if you need us to bring a ladder.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

What the heck is up with Michael's? Didnt someone post a response from them saying the exclusives would be revealed this week? Friday is generally the end of the week.


----------



## Crypt31 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a feeling they won't be showing the exclusives until after 4th of July.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

They must be either real crap or super fantastic. Thats usually why things are delayed.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Shadowbat, are you still around buddy? You've been AWOL for a while. Wanted to make sure you hadn't fallen in an open grave in the Spooky Town cemetery somewhere. Holler out if you need us to bring a ladder.




I'm still around. lol Thanks for asking. I've just been busy with projects, work, kids, life, etc. Plus, I hate to say it, I don't visit HF as much as I use to. Use to be on here a few times a day, but it's become so dead I stopped. 


I have to say, too, I'm really disappointed that Michaels has not revealed the line up yet for this year. I'm chomping at the bit to see what I'll be able to get "in store".


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It took long enough but they finally realeased photos of the new pieces. Most of them look like they were worth the wait.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Can you post some pictures of the pieces screaming demons? I cant seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.lemaxcollection.com/information/collectors/product-exclusives/michaels


Here's a link to the Michaels 2017 exclusive pieces. It has both the Spooky Town and Christmas village items.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks! The mad pumpkin patch is awesome!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Mad Pumpkin Patch and Ghost Round-a-bout are my favorites. I don't do a carnival theme though so I'll pass on that. The Pumpkin barn piece, I'm going to have to see in person as I bought last years barn piece. I was really hoping for an alien piece after we were teased last year. Maybe next year.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Mad Pumpkin Patch is friggin' amazing! Pumpkin patch/farm is one of my favorite themes so this is going to be fit perfect. It's over the top in a good way.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

So Ghost Around will be my first big carnival piece I'm going to buy and Mad Pumpkin Patch is a must have.

the other two I'm not so sure about. Reapers Motorcycles just isn't doing much for me and Skull Barn has it's charm but I really wish the Skull theming was a bit more striking. I also just ordered Heebie Jeebies (thanks to Doug's video) and it has a similar look to that so I'm not sure getting another piece that so closely resembles it excites me. Does anyone know when Michael's lists the full inventory list that will be sold in store?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Question...i'm still fairly new to collecting Lemax pieces so will some of the non exclusives we've already seen still be sold at Michaels?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Question...i'm still fairly new to collecting Lemax pieces so will some of the non exclusives we've already seen still be sold at Michaels?


Yes they will. Michael's sells both exclusives and the general Lemax.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Pk. The barn is a definite buy for me. Based on the rest its probally going to be their 2nd highest priced exclusive. Te biker pieces are ok and will fit my city scene but I may only get 1 of them if that. I will have to see them in person.

The Carnival piece looks amazing. The video wont work for me so I cant see how it looks in motion. I dont have a carnival scene but that piece makes me want to start.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the ghost around, but the video doesn't work on the website. That's on my list. I had a village layout in my head with the carousel as a center piece in the town square, front an center, but over the past couple years I've bought other carnival pieces. I may have to rotate displays over different years.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

auteur55 said:


> It's only saying Hemlock's Nursery now. Didn't that come out just a few years ago? I know it's currently hard to find online.


That's because it's a KILLER piece!! I have many pieces and am VERY selective on which pieces make it into my collection. And the second I saw Helmlock I was sold! Bought it and I was right, it's a killer piece in my display!!

(Little Shop, Little Shop of Horrors, Little Shop, Little Shop of Horrors, Little Shop, Little Shop of Horrors, bop, bop bop do wa bop)



Godcrusher said:


> View attachment 416170
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite pieces. Hoping to find a mint one for a decent price.


That's because it's one of best pieces Lemax has EVER made. It's in my collection!!!



crazyhalloweenguy said:


> Thanks! The mad pumpkin patch is awesome!


Oh it's KILLER!!

I may snag Ghost Around, have to see it in person. I didn't get Scaredy Cat Ferris Wheel when I had the chance and they're impossible to get now!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh yay! Back just in time to see the exclusives, whoop-whoop!  I must say I'm really impressed with the Mad Pumpkin Patch. I bought the Spooky Hollow Pumpkin Patch piece last year and this new one will go great with that. Actually it looks like they were made to go together because the pumpkins on the roof and the spinning barrel match the pumpkins on top of last year's piece. Nice. I don't have any carnival pieces, but for those that do the Ghost Around ride looks fantastic. I also like the Reaper Motorcycle Co. It won't fit in my village set-up, but I know a few on here that will be loving that piece. It's got that whole Ghost Rider thing going on with the bike coming through the top. Overall, very nice new additions to the line up this year. Can't wait to see these in person.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

The video is working now for the Ghost around.

http://www.lemaxcollection.com/information/collectors/product-exclusives/michaels

Looks great in motion,


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I think we're going to get the Pumpkin Barn. As soon as it hits the store and as soon as the 50% and 40% coupons hit.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks to you guys for introducing it to me, but I've ordered the Dept 56 pumpkin water tower for my spookytown set up. I found it on ebay for $33 and change. That included shipping. Said one watching. You snooze you loose. I wonder if the dining room table is large enough for my collection this year. I'll have to see.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I am late to the game but very excited about setting up my first ST Village this year. I just picked up a Hemlock's Nursery on Craig's List for $40, ordered the D56 water tower on eBay and placed and order for the Dead Fraternity, Haunted Clock and Last House On The Left from eHobbyTools. I am very very excited to check out the exclusives and everything else that will be available at Michaels. 

One question I have is I notice two cords running to the ST buildings in all of the demo videos. I understand that at least one of them is the DC power supply but what is the other wire for? A trigger, audio out?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the video link, Godcrusher. I think that piece is awesome. Will be cool to see how that looks lit up in the dark. 

im the goddess, congrats on the Pumpkin Tower. And I'm having the same concern. I set up on my dining room table, and I know I'm going to have to rethink the layout this year to make it all fit. My village casual sprawl is going to get a lot more compact and suburban this year. 

Frogger, you scored some great pieces. Share pics when you get them. Hemlock's Nursery is one of my favorites and it's very hard to find. My first year I went absolutely bananas buying buildings and figures. This stuff is more addicting than crack, LOL! You made me pause for a moment to think about your question. I don't really pay much attention to cords as I'm setting up, other than to get them hidden and out of the way. But, if memory serves, some of the pieces have a main cord to the adapter plug and then a cord for the on/off, volume control. Welcome to the madness and fun that is Halloween Village collecting. 

Shadowbat, I'll be racing you to Michael's to pick up that Mad Pumpkin Patch barn. That is the coolest new piece they've come up with in a long time. Definitely a throw back to the old days with all that great detail. It shall be mine...mine...MINE! Bwah-ha-ha!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I am pumped. Just got a major D56 score from a collector selling out (at a fantastic price!)- Jack's Carving Studio, various retired pumpkin patch accessories. Hauntsburg House and Haunted Barn, all mint. 

Jack's Carving Studio is an amazing building and I can't wait to put that in my pumpkin patch! It's been a huge PITA trying to find one since they were only made one year. Normally people want a mint for it. Happy to have it! I'll post some pics when it comes in.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, I have been collecting leman Spooky Town village items for 15 years now. When I cheked the new items a few weeks ago I said to people, "Wow, nothing that impressive to me, this will be the 1st time in 15 years that I am not adding to my village." Then however I saw the Evil Pumpkin Patch Michaels exclusive. I cannot resist. I am buying that for sure.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I know that this sounds crazy perhaps, but I would not be shocked if Mad Pumpkin Patch goes down as being one of my favorite buildings ever. Pumpkin patches are my favorite part of Halloween and I've long wished someone would make a legit haunted/scary pumpkin patch. It's pretty much the piece I've always wanted. I will probably be purchasing two, so I can display one and keep another mint in package.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

i'm still fanboying over The mad pumpkin patch lol. I think I might do the same thisdougsforu I love the darn thing so much! Hopefully I will get one of the people I became friends with at michaels to keep one for me so I can get it. I normally don't do that because I like to be fair to others so they can get a chance but desperate times call for desperate measures. And I do the the same thing every year pumpkinpatchbook, I say I wont buy any or I don't like them to much then they go on sale and I say "well for half off I guess I will" lol


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

LOL, yeah I cannot pass up any pumpkin patch type item, I am obsessed too. Heck I wrote a book on Pumpkin Patches, lol. Available on Amazon.com if you are interested.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

And Crazyhalloweenguy, you are correct, I think they find a way to suck us in every year, lol.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Evil pumpkin patch is a must buy for me as im increasing my pumpkin patch area. Still not decided if im getting any other ones yet. Maybe the biker bar or shop.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

You guys are crazy.

But it's my favorite must buy this year, too. Lol


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Sold my Dry Gultch County jail. Will use that money to help with this years purchases. Thinking of ordering from ehobby for the 1st time for some of the accessories.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

You guys are killing me! I was firmly on the make, re-make, no-spend plan for this year, and then I saw the videos for the Ghost Around and the Mad Pumpkin Patch... they must be mine... oh yes, they must be mine... 

If you get the flyers in the mail from Michaels, the one that came today has a 50% off one regularly priced item that is good from 7/16-7/29... hopefully they will be in by then, and won't be on a lesser sale for one of those 2 weeks...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Seems I am the odd one, as I didn't see a thing that tempted me this year! I guess that's good for the wallet but I was really in the mood to add a new building. Since I've pared down my collection and only set up a witch themed village now it's getting harder to find new pieces. Maybe next year!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I really like The Mad Pumpkin Patch this year. I will have to get that one.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> You guys are killing me! I was firmly on the make, re-make, no-spend plan for this year, and then I saw the videos for the Ghost Around and the Mad Pumpkin Patch... they must be mine... oh yes, they must be mine...
> 
> If you get the flyers in the mail from Michaels, the one that came today has a 50% off one regularly priced item that is good from 7/16-7/29... hopefully they will be in by then, and won't be on a lesser sale for one of those 2 weeks...


Bummer, I don't get the mailed coupons. Wish I did as that would help a bunch! Anywhere anyone knows of to scan one?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I get the mailed ones but didnt get the 50% off one yet. I do get emailed ones too.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

You usually get a nice 50% email one to your phone they day they are released (as least I did last year).


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Spookywolf I haven't been around for a while, wife has been ill and I've spent the better part of the last two years at her side in hospital. Enough about me the trees you asked about I bought from Scenic Expess they are Conifer & Pine armatures 4 - 6 inches tall 44 tress for $14.99. They come flat so you can bend the branches to shape, if you don't want to order try you nearest scale train dealer.


Spookywolf said:


> It's stormy in my part of the world tonight. No matter what temperature the thermometer says, a storm instantly puts me in that "Halloween frame of mind" and makes me want to watch scary movies.  In honor of the ghastly weather, I took a trip down memory lane tonight and read the 2016 Spooky Town/Halloween Village thread again. I feel so cheated that I got hit with the flood last year and didn't get to display my villlage after planning and buying new pieces. But this is going to be my year, I just feel it.  I got so inspired again seeing everyone's pictures and videos of their displays. So many talented people on this thread, and so much creativity! Someone on here, I think it was zo6marlene, incorporated a roller coaster into their display that was just the bomb! Both Godcrusher and Thisdougsforu got amazing hauls on a massive amount of village product that I just drooled over. Even hearing that lead in music to ShadowBat's reviews and videos got me all excited and charged for the upcoming season.
> 
> If you really want to get some inspiration, look to the photos and videos of the folks on this thread and see what they've done with their displays. I got great tips from quite a few of you and some help finding things


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks BillyBones, I hope things with your wife work out for you. Glad you are getting into the Halloween spirit! It's fun to read the old threads. In fact, I have several of them bookmarked as they are chalk full of great information.

Picked up another haul last night (as well as partial 2017 D56 stock!) with same fantastic buildings. Here is my review of Hauntsburg House. This is an amazing piece. It was sort of a throw in with the seller as I purchased so much other stuff, and it wound up being the surprise of the bunch. 

https://youtu.be/XnU9GTbWaho


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone spot Spooky Town items at Michael's yet?? At the Michael's out by me, it seems like mid July is always the time they put them out.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Anyone spot Spooky Town items at Michael's yet?? At the Michael's out by me, it seems like mid July is always the time they put them out.


They should be out in most stores two weeks from today, as that is soft "launch date" for Spooky Town.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

thisdougsforu said:


> They should be out in most stores two weeks from today, as that is soft "launch date" for Spooky Town.


Well I am counting down the days. By the way, I am the same person who has recently subscribed to your youtube Spooky Villages channel.  (Randy)


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Randy, off-topic but I plan on purchasing your book tonight! I read the intro on Amazon and it's awesome.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

thisdougsforu said:


> Thanks Randy, off-topic but I plan on purchasing your book tonight! I read the intro on Amazon and it's awesome.




I actually bought his book when it came out. It's a fun read.



I ran into our area Michaels last night. Things are getting moved around now to clear space for our favorite things.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

BillyBones, so sorry to hear about your wife. I hope things are better for both of you. Glad to see you back on the Village thread. Your displays are always so marvelous. And thanks for the info on the trees. I need to remember to check on the model train sites occasionally, as they can be a cheaper alternative to accessories that are about the same size as our village pieces. Good tip! 

Like Shadowbat, I did a run by my local Michaels store and it looked like they were clearing the main aisle out. Hoping that means the Spooky Town display will be making an appearance soon!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Has anyone seen this piece for sale?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I use to see it on Ehobby . Haven't looked for a while though.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you very much Thisdougsforum and Shadowbat!!! I really appreciate the support!!!! If you would like to leave a review on it on Amazon, that would be so highly appreciated.  I am going to take some pics of my spooky town village later today and share them here too.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Billybones, you and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers. There are miracles here in this world. I had one a few years back. If you google, "hot sauce saves life" you will see news coverage and articles of a miracle I had happen a few years back. Was a tough time, but went amazing!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't have anything plugged in right now. I still have to put my small props and figures out, and my pumpkin patch items, my wife actually allows me to display upstairs.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Shadowbat said:


> I use to see it on Ehobby . Haven't looked for a while though.


I checked all the sites I know and nothing.

Not even Ebay.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice display there Randy! You have a very good collection of buildings.

As for the book, I'll happily leave an Amazon review. I'm hoping to burn through it later this week and into next so I can maybe talk about it a bit when I do my Mad Pumpkin Patch review video after that piece is released.

Less than 2 weeks from Spooky Town release! It will be very interesting to see what winds up coming home with me from Michaels. Seeing pictures online is one thing, but as most know seeing them in person is another beast entirely. Things you previously had no interest in can change quite a bit when seeing it in the flesh!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

thisdougsforu said:


> Nice display there Randy! You have a very good collection of buildings.
> 
> As for the book, I'll happily leave an Amazon review. I'm hoping to burn through it later this week and into next so I can maybe talk about it a bit when I do my Mad Pumpkin Patch review video after that piece is released.
> 
> Less than 2 weeks from Spooky Town release! It will be very interesting to see what winds up coming home with me from Michaels. Seeing pictures online is one thing, but as most know seeing them in person is another beast entirely. Things you previously had no interest in can change quite a bit when seeing it in the flesh!


Thanks so much man, that would be amazing if you gave the book a mention on one of your videos. I will make sure I begin checking the Michael's by me starting next week. Very Excited!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Missing a few small accessories, but I know some of you have been looking for the Mortis Theatre, and this is a good price for it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lemax-Spook...455283?hash=item1a266752b3:g:px4AAOSwWxNYryRO


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

There was some discussion last year about " America's Most Haunted " by the Bradford Exchange. Like everybody else I didn't want to get stuck with one of their subscription plans where you get a new piece month after month after month. So I lucked out and found what I think is the best of the collection so far, the Franklin House/Castle on EBay.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

looks very detailed.


----------



## halloweenology (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey all, long time lurker first time poster. I too like the Mad Pumpkin Patch and will be on the hunt for that one this year. Does anyone know the prices for the 2017 collection pieces? I don't buy without that handy 50% off coupon but I was wondering what the original price is. Any guess? I feel the ghost go round will be more than the mad pumpkin patch. Thanks


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Love dept. 56 but I feel they need more spooky characters...seems like so many are Norman Rockwell-ish with the kids in the wagon type figurines.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

halloweenology said:


> Hey all, long time lurker first time poster. I too like the Mad Pumpkin Patch and will be on the hunt for that one this year. Does anyone know the prices for the 2017 collection pieces? I don't buy without that handy 50% off coupon but I was wondering what the original price is. Any guess? I feel the ghost go round will be more than the mad pumpkin patch. Thanks


Don't know price yet, but I am guessing Mad Pumpkin Patch will be about $90. The Ghost Go Round I would guess around $120. If you have are new to buying Spooky Town items at Michael's, here is an important tip. Make sure you buy it with a 40% or 50%(depending on which are available to get) coupon within the first 2 weeks they are in store. After that, Michael's puts them at 25% off every week until Halloween so you can't use a coupon.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

The carnival item last year (zombie plane ride) retailed before coupon for $129.99 so my prediction on Ghost around is that it's probably that again. I'd go $99 for Mad Pumpkin Patch. Not really sure on the others.


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Don't know price yet, but I am guessing Mad Pumpkin Patch will be about $90. The Ghost Go Round I would guess around $120. If you have are new to buying Spooky Town items at Michael's, here is an important tip. Make sure you buy it with a 40% or 50%(depending on which are available to get) coupon within the first 2 weeks they are in store. After that, Michael's puts them at 25% off every week until Halloween so you can't use a coupon.


Yes. Thanks for the heads up! I am trying to figure out how long it will take for my local Michael's to put out more Halloween decor. I loved seeing this last year practically in front of the entrance.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Don't know price yet, but I am guessing Mad Pumpkin Patch will be about $90. The Ghost Go Round I would guess around $120. If you have are new to buying Spooky Town items at Michael's, here is an important tip. Make sure you buy it with a 40% or 50%(depending on which are available to get) coupon within the first 2 weeks they are in store. After that, Michael's puts them at 25% off every week until Halloween so you can't use a coupon.


I agree. I think the Ghost go round top price with pumpkin patch 2nd.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Ouchie, ouch on those prices. I'm still hoping the Mad Pumpkin Patch will be a little less, but you're probably right. Will deinitely be needing a 50% off for that one. There are quite a few figures I'd like to buy this year too. 

Question, does anyone else use other non-Halloween village pieces to mix in their set-ups? I've seen a few buildings from the other collections that could easily be tweaked with a few pumpkins and would fit right in. Plus you can usually find them a little cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Ouchie, ouch on those prices. I'm still hoping the Mad Pumpkin Patch will be a little less, but you're probably right. Will deinitely be needing a 50% off for that one. There are quite a few figures I'd like to buy this year too.
> 
> Question, does anyone else use other non-Halloween village pieces to mix in their set-ups? I've seen a few buildings from the other collections that could easily be tweaked with a few pumpkins and would fit right in. Plus you can usually find them a little cheaper on Ebay.


I do not use other buildings but I do use non-halloween accessory in my display, Like wagons.

Now when I put up my wifes I do use some non xmas buildings in her display.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

On the I love Spookytown FB page one of the members already received their 2017 Spookytown pieces from Ehobby. 

Looks like its beginning


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I also see on the I Love Spookytown FB page, that several people have said Michael's trucks are suppose to be delivering today and Spookytown setup should be ready to go tomorrow. Hoping this is true!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

For everyone getting ready, here is a 40% off coupon for Michael's. Expires July 22nd.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Was hoping for a 50% off by Friday but doesn't look like thats going to happen. Maybe on Sunday?


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> Was hoping for a 50% off by Friday but doesn't look like thats going to happen. Maybe on Sunday?


The current 40% reg priced item Joann Fabrics coupon expires tomorrow.. I'm hoping that it'll be replaced by a 50% off for use Friday. Last year I scored Spookytown with 60% coupons... still crossing my fingers for those!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

JUST walked out of my local Michaels and they had stuff out still in the boxes!!! I snagged up my mad pumpkin patch with a 40 off coupon! It's 104.99 and I got some other pictures of a few prices as well!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the post, I can't make out the prices in the other pics. What was Ghost Around?


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I was just at a Michael's last night but they weren't up yet. I will have to check it out today.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

I AM ON MY WAY TO MY STORE NOW lol. Lucky my friend works at the store so im going to wait for a half off coupon then have her get it with her 30% off extra. I actualy met my friend becuse I was geting so much stuff from Spooky town lol. I guess it it who you know not what you know. MAD PUMPKIN PATCH HERE I COME!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The ghost around is 134.99!


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi everyone! I just left my local Michaels, they have made some progress since I was in there last weekend. It was mostly fall decor then but now there is actual Halloween merchandise starting to come out. The only Spooky Town item they had out was "Long Time No See!" It was selling for $47.99 before any discounts. Headed to another store later tonight to see what they have!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Just got home and got my pumpkin patch plugged in! I LOVE it! I only started collecting last year but this one is definitely my favorite piece so far.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, Kenneth, that look's so amazing. I stopped at the Michaels by me a little while ago and they still didn't have them in. Called 2 other Michaels and one had them in. Place is like a 30 minute drive, but I am going to go in a couple days, just so excited to get it.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Still nothing at my local store =(


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

I just got back from my store and they had all the boxes up AND all of the village on display! They also had the little light up display that goes next to the spooky town up and all lit up. Though I did not have alot of time, the mad pumpkin patch looked a lottle small to me but i will look again tomorrow. Either way i will still be geting it because I just love it!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I got a 50% off coupon in an email late last night. Be sure you sign up for their emails.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Just got home and got my pumpkin patch plugged in! I LOVE it! I only started collecting last year but this one is definitely my favorite piece so far.


I was on the fence on if I needed this piece but your picture made up my mind! THIS LOOKS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Michaels had a 50% off coupon sent via email that was only good through yesterday and I was so hoping I could use that. I called my store but they didn't have any Spooky Town out yet. I couldn't help but wonder though, if the lady on the phone just said that to get rid of me. (Is that bad to think that way? ) If I find out later they had the Lemax stuff in and I could have used that coupon I will not be a happy camper. If I hadn't been so busy yesterday I would have just gone there to see for myself. Today's coupon was only for 20% off a purchase. I hope we see another 50% off or even those rare 60% off coupons soon. With the Mad Pumpkin Patch being over $100, the 60% off coupon would be sweet. My "spidey sense" is telling me that I think my store might have their display up and running by this weekend.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you all are getting the pieces you want. I remember how much fun I had in the early days of ST collecting.  
That said, I think my days as a purchaser of new buildings are over. It used to be that ST was an affordable village to collect but now the prices are just insane! Even with the coveted 50% off coupons there's no way I can justify it. Guess I'll have to get creative if I want to add to my village!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

That Mad Pumpkin Patch picture looks really cool. Can't wait to get mine. Outside of that, I'll probably only get one or two other buildings depending on prices. The trailer will be one for sure as it's cheap. We will see about the other. Who know, maybe something else will grab me?

My Michaels started putting up Halloween stuff yesterday. I'm hoping that today Spooky Town is up. It'll definitely be there this week though.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Glad you all are getting the pieces you want. I remember how much fun I had in the early days of ST collecting.
> That said, I think my days as a purchaser of new buildings are over. It used to be that ST was an affordable village to collect but now the prices are just insane! Even with the coveted 50% off coupons there's no way I can justify it. Guess I'll have to get creative if I want to add to my village!


I have to agree on the prices. They get worse every year. I saw some fairy garden pieces on clearance at Big Lots yesterday (the kind folks make outdoor displays with in their gardens) and I had to stop and ponder if I could convert any of them into Halloween pieces by repainting and adding spooky accessories, etc. I've seen people do that with the regular (non Halloween) line of Lemax village pieces too, and those are usually a lot cheaper than the Spooky Town items. It's amazing what adding a few pumpkins can do.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I have to agree on the prices. They get worse every year. I saw some fairy garden pieces on clearance at Big Lots yesterday (the kind folks make outdoor displays with in their gardens) and I had to stop and ponder if I could convert any of them into Halloween pieces by repainting and adding spooky accessories, etc. I've seen people do that with the regular (non Halloween) line of Lemax village pieces too, and those are usually a lot cheaper than the Spooky Town items. It's amazing what adding a few pumpkins can do.


We created a fairy garden this year. They have a orange and brown house tree tat would fit right in for only $10.

Agree on the prices. the Long time no see piece for $47 is insane. Lucky Ehobby has it for $24 which still seems high.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ooof. Prices are killing me, even with a coupon. Looks like I'll be skipping alot this year.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Shadowbat said:


> Ooof. Prices are killing me, even with a coupon. Looks like I'll be skipping alot this year.


Right there with ya. I've been collecting on and off for 15 years but it seems I'm now priced out of the market. My oldest piece, The Black Cauldron Inn, is from 2002 and it has a Michaels tag on it for 39.99. It has lights and sounds, a witch that comes out the door, and ghosts that revolve around the turret. I'm guessing now it would be in the $100 range like all the others in its class.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey everyone, the Spooky Town collection is live on the Michaels website! You can view their collection and see the prices as well


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

My review of Mad Pumpkin Patch can be found here ---> https://youtu.be/AwA2pqutf_o

It's one hell of a piece and is instantly one of my favorites of all time. 

The rest of the collection? Uh, well, I guess my Yankee Candle and Grandin Road budget just increased! I want to do an overview of the rest of the collection though so looks like I'll be filming in Michaels. Can't wait to see how employees react to that!


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

I can't wait to get my Mad Pumpkin Patch! I also like the 3 mariachi skeletons figurines. Not a fan of the Ghost Around? I like that one and Dead Fraternity but that's about it...the prices just seem to get higher and higher.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Ghost Around is very cool, but I don't do a carnival theme and it's too expensive for me to just have sitting in a box. I haven't seen the others out of the box yet, so maybe something else will grab me.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Got it!!!!! Item is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I got the Mad Pumpkin Patch piece yesterday - whoop, whoop! Felt like a kid at Christmas time.  I wanted to share a tip that worked for me. I've read about others using the 55% off coupon you can get by signing up for emails on the AC Moore website. But I don't have an AC Moore within 100 miles of me, so I didn't think my local store would even consider letting me use it. But I called them and asked and they said they would absolutely take it. Maybe it's a corporate thing with Michaels? So, if you don't have that store in your neighborhood, try using their coupon anyway. It made the Mad Pumpkin Patch piece affordable enough for me so that I could justify getting it, and 55% off is a really great discount.

And speaking of the new pieces, it's always so funny to me how I change my mind once I see things live in the store. I'm seriously thinking about going back today with a Joann's 50% off coupon (Michaels also takes that one) to buy the Creepy Crawlies Pet Sitting. That one has so much detail! It's really cool when you see it up close; it really caught my eye.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Right there with ya. I've been collecting on and off for 15 years but it seems I'm now priced out of the market. My oldest piece, The Black Cauldron Inn, is from 2002 and it has a Michaels tag on it for 39.99. It has lights and sounds, a witch that comes out the door, and ghosts that revolve around the turret. I'm guessing now it would be in the $100 range like all the others in its class.


Madame Leota, I'm so jealous that you got that piece new for that price! Wish I could have been collecting when that came out, as its one of my favorites. I can just never find one on Ebay that still works and isn't priced in the nose-bleed section.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> Madame Leota, I'm so jealous that you got that piece new for that price! Wish I could have been collecting when that came out, as its one of my favorites. I can just never find one on Ebay that still works and isn't priced in the nose-bleed section.


Well, to be fair, the witch no longer goes in and out. The motor on that part gave it up a couple of years ago so I fixed it where she is permanently standing in the open doorway. The revolving ghosts need a little push to get them going now as well. I still love it though!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Well, to be fair, the witch no longer goes in and out. The motor on that part gave it up a couple of years ago so I fixed it where she is permanently standing in the open doorway. The revolving ghosts need a little push to get them going now as well. I still love it though!


I see websites and Facebook groups of people that fix broken Lemax buildings and get them up and running again. Sometimes it's something as simple as a belt that's come off the track. But I'm not that "techie" about repairs, so I'm sort of chicken to try it. And I'm also afraid I'd get it apart and then not be able to put it back together again. But seeing how many moving parts the Mad Pumpkin Patch has this year, I might have to polish up my repair skills down the road.


----------



## halloweenology (Jul 13, 2017)

I went to my local Michaels today in anticipation of getting the mad pumpkin patch. I got there right when it opened and had the whole store to myself. The spookytown display looked great this year. I got the 55% off coupon from AC MOORE and they DIDNT TAKE IT. I'm going to try another Michaels later. Maybe I'll call first as well. Dang WITCHES!!!!! I won't give up!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

halloweenology said:


> I went to my local Michaels today in anticipation of getting the mad pumpkin patch. I got there right when it opened and had the whole store to myself. The spookytown display looked great this year. I got the 55% off coupon from AC MOORE and they DIDNT TAKE IT. I'm going to try another Michaels later. Maybe I'll call first as well. Dang WITCHES!!!!! I won't give up!


Definitely don't give up, halloweenology. And Joann's has a 50% off coupon right now that Michaels will also honor. I know it's 5% less than the AC Moore coupon, but 50% off is still a great discount. Sometimes I think it's the luck of getting a cashier that's nicer than the others too. I had one a month or so back that didn't want to honor the Joann's coupons and that's a competitor coupon I use all the time. Good luck, I hope you are able to get it and use your coupon. Keep us posted.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Well. I broke down. I got the mad pumpkin patch and the ghost o round today. I used the 55% off coupon from AC moore that they honored. So it was not to bad.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

NOW IM MAD! I got home from getting the Mad Pumpkin Patch and the Ghost O round and they WERE BOTH BROKIN! the ghost o round would not play music and would not rise up. their was a loud clicking noise that would not stop. then I opened the Mad Pumpkin patch with tarting the hope it would be fine. Nope! no such luck. the whole pumpkin face on the front of the barn is broken off and the little pumpkin man character is broken off to. Im starting to think its not worth it to buy these. they are asking 135 for the ghost o round and its already broken. How does the work? Sorry for the vent.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay help me! Somebody talk me down off the ledge! (Taking a deep breath here, telling myself not to panic. ) I finally had a moment to open my Lemax and try out the Mad Pumpkin Patch and right off the bat I'm seeing a potential problem. I desperately need somebody that already has this piece to tell me if mine is broken or if it's supposed to be this way. The large pumpkin at the very top that rotates around is not fastened/glued to the base. I can lift it completely off - see pic I've attached below. It was actually lifted off slightly when I opened the box so that's how I noticed it. If this is indeed broken, then I need to take this back and exchange it tomorrow before they sell completely out of it. I also noticed a very faint ticking sound when it runs when I have the sound turned down all the way. This might just be the sound of the gears turning inside, so that part may be normal. It does rotate and light up okay and otherwise seems to be in good shape. Would some of you mind taking at look at yours and letting me know what's what? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. 









And here's a quickie video with the sound turned off. You can hear a faint ticking sound. Normal??


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> NOW IM MAD! I got home from getting the Mad Pumpkin Patch and the Ghost O round and they WERE BOTH BROKIN! the ghost o round would not play music and would not rise up. their was a loud clicking noise that would not stop. then I opened the Mad Pumpkin patch with tarting the hope it would be fine. Nope! no such luck. the whole pumpkin face on the front of the barn is broken off and the little pumpkin man character is broken off to. Im starting to think its not worth it to buy these. they are asking 135 for the ghost o round and its already broken. How does the work? Sorry for the vent.


Wow crazyhalloweenguy, I just posted about a potential break in my piece too. They must be really rough with the shipping on these things, good grief. And considering they are packed in some pretty sturdy styrofoam, it makes you wonder if they are drop-kicking these things in the warehouse.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

I know right! The things are expensive and packed nicely. What do they do to them? I'm going back tomorrow to the manager that I know and see what she can do for me. Its just not right! hopefully I'm going to look and try the pieces out before I leave next time. And by the way the pumpkin is definitely not built like that. mine is all glued together. seems like we have the same thing going wrong, they cant glue the things together! oh well, I'm going back first thing tomorrow and exchanging them, I'll let yo know what happens


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Welp, I'm two for two tonight with my Spookytown. I did go back again today with a Joann's coupon and bought the Creepy Crawlies Pet Sitting. The details on the outside are really great. But...I will be taking this one back tomorrow, and it's not due to any breakage this time. First off, I opened the box, unwrapped everything, loved the building and was oo'ing and aw'ing all over it, and then I look around for the plug. Uh...nope. No plug. Then - face palm - duh, this piece is battery operated (my bad.) Okie-dokie, still not a big deal. I trot into the kitchen to grab some double AAs, fight with the battery compartment underneath for a bit, and then get them installed and turn it on. And YIKES! What's up with the Gawd-awful bright white light shining out from inside??  I think, well okay, they used a plain white bulb, no biggie, I'll switch it out for a yellow or green bulb and that might be pretty cool looking. And then I look closer and...you guessed it...you can't change the bulb on this piece at all. And looking closer, it's not even a bulb but what appears to be an LED under a frosted dome inside that you can't get to without completely unglueing and dismantling the whole bottom of the piece. I'm more than disappointed, let me tell you, because this was a really cute building otherwise. But I can't get over that glaring harsh white light. I didn't see it lit up in the store because my Michaels store didn't have any of the display pieces plugged in or turned on. When I asked yesterday why the display wasn't on, they said it was too early in the season and they'd had complaints that it was too soon for Halloween (insert eyeroll here.) So, I had to buy it without the benefit of seeing it lit up or I might have had second thoughts in the store. And it makes me wonder if this is a sign of things to come with Lemax and their lighted buildings? I sure hope not. I really hate bright white LED lights of any kind, whether it be Christmas lights, or anything else. And the fact that the light is now sealed inside, instead of the bulb you can take out and change when it burns out, means when that LED finally dims out or dies (which they will eventually do) then you're stuck with a piece that won't light up without some major surgery to take it apart. Ugh. Sorry for the long, ranting post, but this is such a huge let down for me. This might not be a big issue for some, but it's a deal breaker for me on this piece anyway. Wanted to share as an fyi for the other Village thread builders before you go shopping.

Hard to tell in this pic, but the light is pretty harsh (at least to me)


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been checking Michael's all week and no Spookytown yet. Maybe they will put it out this week.


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

So I had a fun couple of days since the release of Spooky Town in Michaels stores. Picked up everything pictured with the 55% off A.C. Moore coupon from their email sign-up. Took me 4 different store trips and the cashiers at each store were nice enough to let me do 2 transactions each with that coupon. I bought way more than I planned on but with the prices I paid I felt it was justified. The only building that Im really bummed out about not getting is the creep crawly pet sitting, it has a terrible LED bright white light inside that cannot be replaced. Its a shame too becauae the outer detail is awesome but I cant get past the terrible lighting, plus it does not come with its own adapter. I did plug everything in and everything works great except my original mad pumpkin patch had a broken arm off of the little farmer guy, but I already exchaged it, no questions asked. On a side note, I saw that "enter if you dare" sign by gemmy lit up on a display and had to have it, paid $27 for it after the coupon which is totally worth it. Going back to a couple more stores tomorrow to pick up some Spooky town accesories for my new buildings and I think Im all set for my 17' Spooky Town shopping. Btw I live within 4 stores that are all within 20-25 minutes of eachother, thats how I manage making all these trips hehe.


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Welp, I'm two for two tonight with my Spookytown. I did go back again today with a Joann's coupon and bought the Creepy Crawlies Pet Sitting. The details on the outside are really great. But...I will be taking this one back tomorrow, and it's not due to any breakage this time. First off, I opened the box, unwrapped everything, loved the building and was oo'ing and aw'ing all over it, and then I look around for the plug. Uh...nope. No plug. Then - face palm - duh, this piece is battery operated (my bad.) Okie-dokie, still not a big deal. I trot into the kitchen to grab some double AAs, fight with the battery compartment underneath for a bit, and then get them installed and turn it on. And YIKES! What's up with the Gawd-awful bright white light shining out from inside??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on the lighting of that building. I wonder if theres anything that can be done to change It up. An eerie green, red, or even purple would have been nice. Are you planning on keeping it or taking it back?


----------



## halloweenology (Jul 13, 2017)

Welp I feel I started the train of negativity. I'm sorry to hear that crazyhalloweenguy. Lemax is sorta known for broken pieces. I just thought it was normal. I remember I purchased the greenhouse and the whole glass part came off so I just krazyglued it. I'm going to ask to open the box in the store before I leave now that I know. Sorry to hear that as well Spookywolf. How could they make a piece without an interchangeable light. And why white? I always wondered why they sold the white lights and not some warm amber light. These pieces are expensive and packed well. They probably are forced into the Styrofoam and that's when they break. On a positive note..... MICHAELS POSTED A 50% OFF COUPON GOOD TODAY AND TOMORROW. Fly to your Michaels today if you haven't already!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, sad but true, the more working parts a piece has, the more likely it is to be broken when you unpack it. And it seems to get worse every year as the prices continue to go up. But as long as people are willing to shell out $100+ for a piece of crap porcelain/resin miniature building with lights and sounds, where's the motivation to produce a better quality item? Don't glue it back together, don't settle for pieces that don't do what they are supposed to do; return them as DEFECTIVE. Otherwise, manufacturers assume you are a satisfied customer and will continue to produce sub-quality products.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

I went to my store again today and told the cashier how they were both broken and she got the manager (which i know) the manager took them right to the back and made sure they would not go on the shelf. I have no shame in returning a pice multiple times. Last year i bought the withered mantion and it was defective the first two time i bought it. So i just kept returning untill it was perfect. If its something small I will glue it but when something big goes, I dont care if i had a coupon to make it half off, im still returning it!


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

I had the same reaction you did when I turned on the Creepy Crawlies. What is the deal with that light? It's such a cool looking piece though, I love the colors and detail but why would a pet shop have a blinding, overpowering light coming out of it. Where's the thinking going into this? You can't even see it.That being said I like the piece enough I'll find a way to make it work. Maybe shine some blue light on it or something.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

At the risk of continuing the negativity (which I know some people don't like) I do have to have my little rant so I'll feel better then we can move on. I started collecting about two years ago. Have bought a TON of pieces this year, I kind of can't stop buying. This has been an exciting new hobby for me and something i've always wanted to do. This will be the first year where i've been planning my display all year so I've had lots of interactions with my pieces. I remember getting frustrated last year at how often things broke. It seemed like every time I moved something a piece fell off. I was constantly glueing but it was still fun despite all that. This year I have many more pieces. I've had good luck with the new Michael's stuff working but I broke something off Creepy Crawlies within a few minutes of opening it, I then glued it back on. To see how much room I needed this year I got out four to five pieces to test on a mock display. Every one of them had major damage to them since last year. My Coffin piece had two major characters break off, one of their head is off and a door broke off and sunk back into the building. My Monster's Arcade was worse i'm now up to 4 major pieces I have to glue back on. A new piece just fell off and I never even touched it, it was like it wasn't ever really on. This is brand new through ehobby this year! So I just have to say I'm frustrated. I'm paying all this money and it's dawning on me I'm buying cheap, over priced crap that constantly breaks. I'm trying to keep being excited about this new hobby but if this year turns into a Halloween of trying to repair building that are falling into pieces I think I'm going to stop collecting. This stuff should not be falling apart this easily and I don't know how the company doesn't have a terrible reputation. That being said I hope I have a great experience showing my display this year!! Negativity off.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

If it makes anyone feel better, it's still less expensive than Dept. 56! How's that for a positive spin?


----------



## halloweenology (Jul 13, 2017)

Update* I went to another Michaels and was able to use the 55% off coupon from AC Moore and I purchased the Mad Pumpkin Patch and it came in perfect condition. I was really impressed in the whole building, lights and details. Each figure had foam wrapped around them and there was another piece of foam around the spinning pumpkin. I have never received a piece so nicely detailed and wrapped up. I also purchased the Spookytown This way Skeleton dude and he is great too! Let's hear some more good turn around news! Happy Haunting


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm really having trouble with the Forum tonight. It keeps freezing up on me and booting me out for some reason. Better hurry with this post before it happens again. I wanted to post my follow up for the broken Mad Pumpkin Patch. I exchanged that today for another one and this time I opened the box in the store to make sure everything was okay before I left. I don't mind glueing things back on once they're home and mine, but new in the box I expect everything to be in perfect working order, especially for the prices they're charging now. I also returned Creepy Crawlies Pet Sitting for a refund. This was completely a personal preference on my part because I don't care for bright white LEDs and the fact that I couldn't switch out the bulb. But it is a very cool building, otherwise, for those that decide to get it. I did check the other buildings while I was there. My store had finally turned on the display today, btw - wonder if it's because I said something to the manager about it yesterday?  And the other buildings all had the standard bulb that you can replace, so it looks like Creepys was the only one that came like that this year. Actually, I guess I'm glad I found this out, because now I know to check what kind of lighting the building has before I buy, which is something I wouldn't have thought to do before. I almost bought Witch's Bungalow. That one is really cute in person. But I decided to look around some more. Now that I've got some refund money burning a hole in my pocket, I think I might buy another house to fill out the "civilian" section of my neighborhood instead. I kind of wish now that I'd bought the Trick or Treat House that Michaels had out last year. Shadowbat did a really great video review on that one, so that might be the one I go for next. That or I'll see if I find anything interesting on Ebay. I saw a really cool Victorian style house on the 'Bay that I might check in on. I'll post when I finally get something to replace it with. Glad everyone is getting their purchases worked out. And for those that are still waiting to get theirs, you're getting some great tips on what to watch out for when you do go shopping. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

My review of Reaper's Motorcycle Company.

https://youtu.be/9Z21l7KBe7w

I love this building! The lights in store really do it a disservice. Also, I don't mind the plastic construction as lighter buildings are a good thing in my book. If the detail is there, then I'm cool.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got back from Michaels. They had spooky town in boxes on the display rack but no set up started yet. One thing I noticed was that one of the buildings on the shelf had a huge ragged gash cut right through the top of the box and all the way through the foam packing! You can imagine the damage you'd find once you got that one home and out of the box. I just couldn't believe they would put that one on the shelf, front and center no less, and attempt to sell it just as they would an undamaged piece. Crazy!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I went to our Michaels today and all the Spooky Town was set up and stocked. The prices on half these pieces are still killing me, even with the coupons, and with all the bad reports of breakage. It's a shame too because Michaels has a pretty solid selection of houses this year. I did end up buying the Witches Bungalow, which I will be doing a review on in the next day or 2, and plan on picking up the Creepy Neighborhood House along with a couple figurines. 


If anyone is interested in checking out this years pamphlet, I uploaded scans in the "Historical Spooky Town" thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136086-historical-walk-through-spooky-town-4.html


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> I went to our Michaels today and all the Spooky Town was set up and stocked. The prices on half these pieces are still killing me, even with the coupons, and with all the bad reports of breakage. It's a shame too because Michaels has a pretty solid selection of houses this year. I did end up buying the Witches Bungalow, which I will be doing a review on in the next day or 2, and plan on picking up the Creepy Neighborhood House along with a couple figurines.
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in checking out this years pamphlet, I uploaded scans in the "Historical Spooky Town" thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136086-historical-walk-through-spooky-town-4.html


Hey Shadowbat! Glad to see you back. I hope you also do a review on the Creepy Neighborhood House when you get it. I'd be interested in hearing your opinions on it. I almost bought the Witch's Bungalow. That's a cool house with some good details and one of the few that doesn't give you heart palpitations when you pay for it.  Post your links when you get everything filmed.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey everyone. I bought my Ghost Around yesterday and I was initially happy with it out of the box, worked great but then I noticed something wedged behind one of the characters, it was the arm from the mummy child and this thing was STUCK (I couldn't even get it out) so i'm fairly certain this wasn't just a breakage from careless packing. I exchanged it today and got a new one, opened that up and one of the characters is completely broken off. It looks like it was thrown into the packaging as an afterthought as it wasn't anywhere near the spot it should be. It's pretty frustrating and is making me question whether it's even worth the price anymore. I guess I will make a third attempt tomorrow.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

MHalloween said:


> Hey everyone. I bought my Ghost Around yesterday and I was initially happy with it out of the box, worked great but then I noticed something wedged behind one of the characters, it was the arm from the mummy child and this thing was STUCK (I couldn't even get it out) so i'm fairly certain this wasn't just a breakage from careless packing. I exchanged it today and got a new one, opened that up and one of the characters is completely broken off. It looks like it was thrown into the packaging as an afterthought as it wasn't anywhere near the spot it should be. It's pretty frustrating and is making me question whether it's even worth the price anymore. I guess I will make a third attempt tomorrow.


Sorry to hear about another defective item, MHalloween. This year has been bad for breakage new in the box. I can't figure out if this is happening because of rough handling when they're first packed in the factory, during transit on the trucks, or maybe even at the stores when they're unloaded. The box Madame Leota saw in the store the other day had to have happened when the store employee opened the case and got careless with the box knife. But it's good we're all checking them as soon as we get them home so we can get exchanges. I know in years past, I've bought a building and left it unopened in the box until closer to time when I set up my display. If I'd done that this year I would have been out of luck and they probably would have been sold out by the time I noticed. But it's definitely worth buying now when you can use coupons, especially for the carnival pieces. Much as I'd love to have a carnival in my village, after the initial release at Michaels, it's rare to find them under $100 anywhere else for back-collecting. Good luck getting your replacement. Keep us posted.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> Sorry to hear about another defective item, MHalloween. This year has been bad for breakage new in the box. I can't figure out if this is happening because of rough handling when they're first packed in the factory, during transit on the trucks, or maybe even at the stores when they're unloaded. * The box Madame Leota saw in the store the other day had to have happened when the store employee opened the case and got careless with the box knife. *But it's good we're all checking them as soon as we get them home so we can get exchanges. I know in years past, I've bought a building and left it unopened in the box until closer to time when I set up my display. If I'd done that this year I would have been out of luck and they probably would have been sold out by the time I noticed. But it's definitely worth buying now when you can use coupons, especially for the carnival pieces. Much as I'd love to have a carnival in my village, after the initial release at Michaels, it's rare to find them under $100 anywhere else for back-collecting. Good luck getting your replacement. Keep us posted.


Actually, it was more like got careless with an ax or a chainsaw! No box cutter could have done it. It was ragged and a good inch wide by 3 inches deep. I kept trying to imagine the scenario that caused that damage.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Actually, it was more like got careless with an ax or a chainsaw! No box cutter could have done it. It was ragged and a good inch wide by 3 inches deep. I kept trying to imagine the scenario that caused that damage.


Yikes! I thought you meant it had a box knife slash on the carton. I can't believe the store didn't pull that out of inventory. Out of curiousity, which piece was it? Maybe if the inside house is undamaged, you should ask for a huge discount on it and get a deal.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

I wasn't going to buy Skull Barn because I ordered Heebie Jeebies but every time I went to Michael's I just liked it more and I bought it yesterday. It's a cool, creative piece and will work good in a rough part of town. 
I'd love to see a review on the witch bungalow to see what everyone is seeing in it. It just looks like a table top Halloween Decoration to me rather then a village house. 
I have to wonder if Michael's/Lemax is losing a lot of money this year on the broken pieces. If a store only gets 7-8 of these and 3 or 4 are broken that has to be a heavy hit. I wonder if there is anything they can do to increase quality when these things break so easy when you pack them up.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Auteur55, I liked the looks of the Broken Skull Bar when I was at the store. It wouldn't fit in my village, but I do like how the eyes of the skull light up. I'll look forward to seeing your pics of it when you get your display set up. I also really liked the Reaper Motorcycle Co. and I'm surprised that's not getting more love. For anyone that has a car / bike shop section to their village, that would be a nice add, lots of detail. For me, I have a lot of witch themed things in my village, so the Witch's Bungalow would fit right in, and I still might go back and get that with a coupon. I can't have all these pointy hat gals running around with no place to live, ya know.  I think they offered a little something for everyone this year. 

And speaking of places to live, I did an inventory of everything I have so far. I'm way over the top on stores and businesses and way under on actual houses for some reason. I found a few more things I think might work in my village and they're actually on sale, so I'm placing an Ehobby order. Is it just me or do you guys love getting stuff delivered to your home?  I'll post when the goodies get delivered.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

So I went back to Michaels today and got another Ghost Around and THANKFULLY it works! Third time was a charm I guess. I also picked up Mad Pumpkin Patch...I love it, such a great piece. This week I also plan on getting the Skeleton Mariachi band and the Pumpkin Pickup Truck, each with that great 55% AC Moore coupon on the app. I've done great this year with that coupon in addition to using my Michaels Bucks that I collected in the weeks leading up to the Halloween rollout. #1 thing I've heard this week "You're going to Michaels, AGAIN??"


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ive been lazy but will post pics of my recent buys and some small platforms and trees I made soon.


----------



## auteur55 (Aug 6, 2016)

My shipment from Ehobbytools finally shipped. Here's what I have coming:

Frankenstein's Laboratory (Love the animation on this and I dig classic movie monsters)
Butcher Shop
Boo-Ti-Full balloon ( I opted for this over the Reaper's piece at Michael's because it's way cooler and fit into a carnival. My graveyard is getting crowded)
Crowley's House
Heebie Jeebies (Was sold on Doug's video)
And several little pieces of course

Can't wait to see what they look like up close.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is my review of the Witches Bungalo


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the video review, Shadowbat. It's officially Spooky Town season when I hear the lead in music to your videos!  And I had to smile when you mentioned looking through the racks of figures on the store display. I do that too. In fact, I'm so bad about it, that I tend to take off all the packages of whatever figure I'm looking for and examine each one up close to make sure I'm picking the very best one for good paint and details. I know the other shoppers passing by probably think I'm nuts holding 8 packs of the same thing in my hands and going over them with a fine-toothed comb. I looked at the witch figures trying on hats and might buy them too. But I really need to get my stuff out and see exactly what I have and what I still need as far as figures. I made an inventory list of my buildings from memory, but doing that for the figures will require actually looking through them in person because I honestly can't remember what I have stored away. I need to move some furniture around in my dining room and get a black tablecloth, but then I think I will start building my village. August isn't too soon, in my opinion, as it takes a while to get the little details done after setup and get everything just right. Can't wait!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Got a notification yesterday from Ehobby Tools that my order has shipped. Wow that was fast! Can't wait to get my new toys. 

Also wanted to ask everyone how they build their sidewalks, roads and paths. I'm looking for cheap ways to add some walking paths through my village without investing a fortune in them. And any other building tips you'd like to share would be great too.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I remember years ago when I got the Witches Lair, I had to go back to Michaels 4 times before finally getting one where nothing was broken. Luckily Michaels was very understanding and was always willing to accept an exchange no problem.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Dept 56 2017 is great this year (damn!) they have been lagging in the creative department and I am glad that they have finally stepped up. I thought they were super expensive for what they offered for the past year or so and really didn't expect much this year and was very pleasantly surprised. I promised myself that I would not buy ANYMORE Lemax or Dept 56....I have more than I can display as it is and storing the boxes have become a nightmare. I hate when I lie to myself....I have two of the Skull Spiders from Dept 56 on my kitchen table and I am heading to Michaels to check on the new carnival piece.
I have every intention to start early on my village...last year Grandkids hindered my progress as babysitting in another state became my focus. End of August or first of September all the orange tubes will hit the dining room ! I am getting excited!
D


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

auteur55 said:


> Do those announced early get sold at Michael's? Or does MIchael's have its own exclusive line?
> 
> Last year was my first year doing the village and I had a lot of fun doing it but lots of frustration too. I spent quite a bit but just couldn't get it looking like how I envisioned in my brain. I'm just not crafty enough to do streets and roads.
> 
> The other issue is there are so many pieces I want like several of the Carnival pieces, Butcher Shop, Dead as a doornail, just so many classic pieces and they are so expensive and barely sold anywhere. I would assume if I kept checking Ebay I would find some deals on some where sellers were wanting to sell quick but that never seems to be the case. Also very few local sellers on Craigslist and KSL that seem to be selling these were i'm at. I guess I just have to splurge and spend a little money when I can. I'm shooting for one to two pieces a month until Halloween and then buying as much from Michael's as I can, to keep building the collection.


I get a lot of inspiration from YouTube.com.....just type in Dept 56 Lemax Halloween village. I am not good at thinking outside the box so these videos are great for seeing how other peoples creative juices flow. You also find that Dept 56 and Lemax aren't the only way to go. 
Their Christmas videos are worth a look to...love what Pammyj100 does.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Hi everyone. I'm dusting myself off from winter hibernation and was so excited to see not only a new thread but new 2017 offerings already! Thanks so much for sharing all the links and pics so far. Reading this thread, I felt that familiar old pre-Halloween thrill again. Now I'm getting all antsy to see the new Michael's stuff. That's usually in July isn't it? I'm going to be swapping out some of the pieces I had that just never seemed to fit into my village, and making way for some new stuff. I have a pretty decent "down town" area for my village, and want to branch out into the outskirts of town now and make a wooded or swamp area. (Still hoping the companies hear my pleas to make a swamp witch!) I think I might even have to create some mini scenes on shelves or tables here and there, since my collection has grown. Can't wait to open the boxes and bins and make something new. So when is too early to start?


I would like to see a Pet Cemetary....Fido and Fluffy need a place to rest their bones too! Wrote to Skinney Bones about it last year and they said they might consider it for this year, maybe. They make the best headstones for grave yards...I haven't seen them on eBay yet this year for 2017. They are well made and fit into the village well


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Just saw this while perusing the Dept 56 offerings for this year. It's pricey for how small it is ($29.99), but oh my I'm really loving this. It would look so awesome lit up at night. Very tempting!
> 
> View attachment 411569


Saw this at a local store that still sells Dept 56 in my area and it is gorgeous....much nicer placed in a village setting than pictured. Yes, a must have and on my list...and I swore I would not buy anything new this year ?


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

thisdougsforu said:


> Monster's Ball is a heck of a starter piece as it's completely insane in a good way. It definitely isn't space friendly if you don't have much room though! I think it may be Lemax's biggest piece from a footprint standpoint.
> 
> As for advice on building on a small space, well, that's what I do. I currently just have a counter top to display my scene every year. I actually do have more space than that, and a full basement workshop, but I like to display seasonally where everyone can see it and I have 3 young daughters who will destroy the scene if they can get their little hands on it. Hence why I display on the counter top where the youngest can't reach! Only safe spot upstairs!
> 
> ...


I had to laugh about your daughters....my grandkids are in awe of my village. Had to stop using the Lemax car track as my grandson thought it was his personal toy and it drew him like a moth to a flame every time he stepped into my house. Now I am always on the "hunt" when they leave for all the people....they like to rearrange the little people....I find them on top of buildings, under bridges. So far there have been no fatalities.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Wow crazyhalloweenguy, I just posted about a potential break in my piece too. They must be really rough with the shipping on these things, good grief. And considering they are packed in some pretty sturdy styrofoam, it makes you wonder if they are drop-kicking these things in the warehouse.


Sorry to say that Lemax is not known for their pieces to be built well...I have have been buying them for a while now and am always surprised when I get a piece that doesn't have pieces falling off them, it shuold be the other way around but sadly it is not. I wonder if Lemax has some connection with Super Glue...I use it a lot with Lemax...they should include it in every box☹


----------



## Blackwood (Jul 30, 2017)

Michael's email went out today and I picked up The Mad Pumpkin Patch for $52.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay guys, I'm trying yet again to post this on the Spooky Town thread. The ads on the site are really fighting against me posting anything tonight and I have reported it on the Site Issues thread. But anyway...I just wanted to say that I somehow missed Doug's review of the the Reaper Motorcyle Co a few pages back. Not sure how I missed that. Great review, Doug! I enjoyed watching it and agree that it was definitely a surprise piece for me as well this year. On a non-related note, I have to say that I certainly miss Larry and the way the Forum used to be run when he was still in charge. The very minor ads on the site back then were so subtle and non-intrusive that you barely noticed them. Now they're all over the place and very much "in your face." Tonight has been an exasperating exercise in having my screen constantly pulled either to the top or bottom ad banner while in the middle of typing a post. So frustrating. 

But anyway, I still hope folks will post with building tips and tricks as we go along. Would love to hear from you.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> Okay guys, I'm trying yet again to post this on the Spooky Town thread. The ads on the site are really fighting against me posting anything tonight and I have reported it on the Site Issues thread. But anyway...I just wanted to say that I somehow missed Doug's review of the the Reaper Motorcyle Co a few pages back. Not sure how I missed that. Great review, Doug! I enjoyed watching it and agree that it was definitely a surprise piece for me as well this year. On a non-related note, I have to say that I certainly miss Larry and the way the Forum used to be run when he was still in charge. The very minor ads on the site back then were so subtle and non-intrusive that you barely noticed them. Now they're all over the place and very much "in your face." Tonight has been an exasperating exercise in having my screen constantly pulled either to the top or bottom ad banner while in the middle of typing a post. So frustrating.
> 
> But anyway, I still hope folks will post with building tips and tricks as we go along. Would love to hear from you.


I hope they can offer some insight as to why you are having these issues. I have not experienced anything like you describe. Except for two very non-intrusive banner ads - one at the top and one at the bottom of the page - everything looks and functions as always for me.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

So, last year Michaels bought out Pat Catans craft stores. They kept the name, but Michaels is now the "parent company". Anyway, guess what Pat Catans is now carrying?  Spooky Town! and different pieces in addition to some of the ones Michaels is carrying. Oh, and did I mention the prices are cheaper too? Even with using the Michaels coupons. I will definitely be making some purchase from Pat Catans.

Also, don't forget, Menards also carries Spooky Town.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Im hoping Menards sales the Frat house. I would like to see it in person.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

After a month on nominations in the I Love Lemax Spooky Town group (we currently have around 1.5k members!) here is the poll to crown the best Lemax Spooky Town building of all time! This is a large project I've undertaken and it's been a blast so far. Everyone that posts in here please vote! I'll do video highlights of the top 10 ten pieces in September after voting closes on August 31st.

http://spookyvillages.com/2017/07/31/help-crown-the-greatest-lemax-spooky-town-building-of-all-time/


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

my votes are in


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

The past few years my small displays have been sort of a mishmash of things and I wasn't too proud of them. This year I knew I wanted a pumpkin patch and my time and money have gone into that. I've started mocking the display up in the basement to figure out placement, power, etc and I'm really excited for it. My space is only 6'x3' of angled counter top, but it's going to be packed full of stuff. 























I still have more pieces to unpack a few still coming in, including a custom farmhouse from Crypt 31. And speaking of custom stuff, I had Mike @ Village Vignettes do the sign and it turned out great. He's a talented dude.








I'm REALLY excited to display this year!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Doug, your display is going to be amazing this year and I love your custom sign! That is awesome! Btw, thanks for doing the greatest ST building poll. It will be fun to see how the results turn out. My votes are in.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking absolutely fantastic Doug!!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Sign is nice. 

Think I might bring down my spooky town this weekend so I can start designing some new bases.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am doing the happy dance to have finally fixed my problems with the Forum. I talked to my I.T. son who is a true computer master and he was able to get me back in the running. Some updates and a few new ad blockers are preventing those pesky Forum ads from killing my computer and I don't even see them anymore - woo-hoo!! What a relief.  Okay, back on subject... I wanted to show my latest fun purchase. I've loved this little tree since I first saw it and finally got a chance to pick one up. I know it's just a tree, but it's so stinkin' cool.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been collecting them since 2000, and I am really impressed with the Lemax offerings this year. I bought two, which I have rarely done in recent years. I like that they are offering a decent range in their products, those with animation and those without. I was a fan of the animation early on, but quickly came to dislike it because of breakage and noise. That being said, I bit on the Mad Pumpkin Patch because it wasn't too heavy on the animation side of things and it was just plain cool. I also bought the Haunted Mansion because it is the same style as most of the other buildings in my collection.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I agree this year ha a nice mix.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to second what The Big Scare said about animation versus lighted buildings. I do really love the animated pieces though, but the noise factor on so many of them and their tendency to malfunction is a draw back. I'd dearly love to get a Rest In Pieces Mausoleum because I love the action on it, but I've seen so many videos where the drawers and doors are stuck open or not working at all, and the noise level sounds pretty loud. I like to leave the sound off on most of my village when I have it displayed, but the gear noise can be bad on some pieces. I bought the Mad Pumpkin Patch as well this year. I hope it doesn't suffer the same fate. But it's such a good design that I think it would look great lit up, even without the animation. And btw, I did get my Ehobby order in this week, but I'm helping my son get ready to move so I haven't had a chance yet to take any pics of my haul. I'll post them as soon as I can though. Is anyone else thinking about setting up yet? Got any themes in mind or ones you just don't care for?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't believe it. I just can't. I walked into our area MIchaels yesterday with 50% coupon and left with.......nothing.  It killed me. There was just nothing at the time that was telling me to buy it. The couple pieces my wife and I were looking at were cheaper at Pat Catans, even with the coupon. Unfortunately Pat Catans was closed by this time so we couldn't run in there. 

However, on the plus side, while at Menards this morning I did pick up a new stand to put together with my existing ones so I can expand my display.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

They should have three modes on the building with motion. Light only, lights with sound, and all on. The addition of a lights only mode would be really nice!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Frogger said:


> They should have three modes on the building with motion. Light only, lights with sound, and all on. The addition of a lights only mode would be really nice!


I 2nd that idea.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Spookywolf said:


> I have to second what The Big Scare said about animation versus lighted buildings. I do really love the animated pieces though, but the noise factor on so many of them and their tendency to malfunction is a draw back. I'd dearly love to get a Rest In Pieces Mausoleum because I love the action on it, but I've seen so many videos where the drawers and doors are stuck open or not working at all, and the noise level sounds pretty loud. I like to leave the sound off on most of my village when I have it displayed, but the gear noise can be bad on some pieces. I bought the Mad Pumpkin Patch as well this year. I hope it doesn't suffer the same fate. But it's such a good design that I think it would look great lit up, even without the animation. And btw, I did get my Ehobby order in this week, but I'm helping my son get ready to move so I haven't had a chance yet to take any pics of my haul. I'll post them as soon as I can though. Is anyone else thinking about setting up yet? Got any themes in mind or ones you just don't care for?


I only displayed my Rest in Pieces Mausoleum for one season. It's the best looking piece I own but the animation just makes too much noise unfortunately. 

This year I think my theme is going to be strictly pirates. I have had a few pieces a haven't used for years and recently acquired an Isle of Doom.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

cathartik said:


> I only displayed my Rest in Pieces Mausoleum for one season. It's the best looking piece I own but the animation just makes too much noise unfortunately.
> 
> This year I think my theme is going to be strictly pirates. I have had a few pieces a haven't used for years and recently acquired an Isle of Doom.


I sold my Stretch & Pull Torture Factory for the exact same reason. Super cool piece but the animations were too noisy and without the animations there was no point. I've been limiting purchases to light up buildings for the last several years. Why pay those prices for features I'll end up not liking anyway. I actually like the simplicity of the lighted buildings for the most part.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Disappointed to hear they're not providing a volume control. I have Doc Tingle's and the Vampire Castle (from 2007) that wouldn't get turned on if it weren't for the volume control switch (due to too many complaints from the person in the next room who can't hear the tv over the Spooky Town noise).


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

MissT said:


> Disappointed to hear they're not providing a volume control. I have Doc Tingle's and the Vampire Castle (from 2007) that wouldn't get turned on if it weren't for the volume control switch (due to too many complaints from the person in the next room who can't hear the tv over the Spooky Town noise).


It's not the volume control on those pieces mentioned, they have that. It's the actual mechanical parts. Dr. Stretch N. Pull is insanely loud because of the animations. I wish there was a way to turn off the actual moving stuff and instead just have the lights. I want to sell my Stretch N Pull as well for the same reason. It's amazing and one of my favorite of all time, but I can't display it as it's too loud and looks dumb dark while everything else is lit. 

Buildings with doors always seem to be the loudest. Luckily many modern buildings with animation are quiet. Mad Pumpkin Patch makes basically no sound. Last House on the Left (another modern great) is whisper quiet as well.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Aah, yes, the door noise. I guess I have Doc Tingle's volume set to just loud enough that I don't much notice the Castle's door -- just the occasional howl and thunder clap.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I mostly turn down volume on all my pieces except 1. I will rotate which one is on every once in awhile. I really want to pick up the new Mansion this year just because the voice is so unique compared to others.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Villagers. I finally had a free moment to take some pics of my Ehobby Haul and wanted to share. I also tried making a video of one but it's not the best, so be forgiving.  Here's what I got...

Got this little guy for the pumpkin patch area I'm building








And this one is completely Shadowbat's fault after that cool video he did on it last year.  I didn't buy it last year and then regretted it. It has so many cool details and I love the yard haunt.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, my posts are stopping before all the pics are on there. Trying again...

This one I'm going to pretend to blame on Doug  because he posted that list of all the buildings that are going to be retired. I didn't want to chance missing out on this one. Again, I love the cool details on this. I had thought about repainting parts of it, but I'm loving it just as it is, now that I have it up close and in person. 








Look at the window display!








Such a cool sign








And here's my favorite part!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And here's the home-grown video I attempted to make on the third building. I did look up the price this morning and it's on sale for $33.29 on Ehobbytools, and they are just calling it "Lemax Village Collection." Anyway, here's the video. It's not the best quality, so try not to judge too harshly, but this will hopefully give you the basics of this sweet little house. Btw, I'm already planning to add a cool Halloween scene to the side of the house where the chopped wood is. That axe is just begging to have a fun yard haunt theme added to it.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I am beginning to think I may be the only one that doesn't turn on my village very often. I check to see if they work and find a home and make a setting for that piece. Maybe it is leaving it up year round? Who knows. Other than video or showing it to others I just don't do it. It is cool to see but unless I'm showing it off mine are pretty much unused. In fact, I find it kind of disappointing when scrolling through photos and you tube that people tend to video in the dark. We all know what the buildings do. I love looking at everyones individual landscapes and how you used the figurines and stuff which is too hard to see in the dark settings. Guess I'm the only one who feels this way?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> And here's the home-grown video I attempted to make on the third building. I did look up the price this morning and it's on sale for $33.29 on Ehobbytools, and they are just calling it "Lemax Village Collection." Anyway, here's the video. It's not the best quality, so try not to judge too harshly, but this will hopefully give you the basics of this sweet little house. Btw, I'm already planning to add a cool Halloween scene to the side of the house where the chopped wood is. That axe is just begging to have a fun yard haunt theme added to it.


That's an awesome video review! I have never seen that house before but I had been looking for a couple for a small Thanksgiving/Harvest scene and that one is for sure going to be there. Thanks a bunch for doing the review, you should do more for sure! I need to order it.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Cloe said:


> I am beginning to think I may be the only one that doesn't turn on my village very often. I check to see if they work and find a home and make a setting for that piece. Maybe it is leaving it up year round? Who knows. Other than video or showing it to others I just don't do it. It is cool to see but unless I'm showing it off mine are pretty much unused. In fact, I find it kind of disappointing when scrolling through photos and you tube that people tend to video in the dark. We all know what the buildings do. I love looking at everyones individual landscapes and how you used the figurines and stuff which is too hard to see in the dark settings. Guess I'm the only one who feels this way?


I agree with you. Its cool to see the night lights version too but i love the close up views in the daylight to see all the details.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Cloe said:


> I am beginning to think I may be the only one that doesn't turn on my village very often. I check to see if they work and find a home and make a setting for that piece. Maybe it is leaving it up year round? Who knows. Other than video or showing it to others I just don't do it. It is cool to see but unless I'm showing it off mine are pretty much unused. In fact, I find it kind of disappointing when scrolling through photos and you tube that people tend to video in the dark. We all know what the buildings do. I love looking at everyones individual landscapes and how you used the figurines and stuff which is too hard to see in the dark settings. Guess I'm the only one who feels this way?


Agreed! In fact, last year I had my entire village set up on the shelves of a built in bookcase with no power outlet at all. I just didn't have anywhere else to display it and the bookcase is actually a great focal point and the the perfect viewing height. I did have a few strings of battery operated mini lights on the shelves that gave the buildings an eerie glow at night, but I didn't miss the sound and motions at all!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone setting there village up yet?


----------



## Pay The Ghost (Aug 16, 2017)

I just took out half of the village to size up my new configuration and figure out how I'm going to set up the actual bases. This is the first year I'm doing a multi level display (other than setting pieces on top of black boxes to make them sit higher). I'm going to Home Depot this weekend to buy foam, paint, and plywood. I'll wait until late September to actually put it out though.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I pulled out mine to start getting a feel for how to set it up with all my new items. I have small vacations planned at the end of this month, end of September and in October so I will probably have mine set up in early September so I can enjoy it when Im home.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Villagers. So a guy on the loading dock at my work let me raid through their box stash before it got tossed (gotta love free! ) and I found some styrofoam lids from coolers that I think will make good platforms. Wondering what you guys use to cover your platforms with? The spray paint I can do easy enough, but I'd like to come up with something a little cheaper than the moss that Michaels sells. Any ideas?


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I just find some fabric that is a color you like and drape it over those. I do a green one or brown one so it looks a little like grass or dirt. Fabric is usually fairly cheap.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

djkeebz said:


> I just find some fabric that is a color you like and drape it over those. I do a green one or brown one so it looks a little like grass or dirt. Fabric is usually fairly cheap.


Agreed. I've used burlap under my village for the last couple of years and love the way it looks with the buildings.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

While searching for Halloween Decor I came across this Ottawa Canada Kijiji ad and thought I would post it in case someone might be interested.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collectibles/ottawa/lemax-spooky-halloween-town/1291836046?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm new to Spooky Town....always wanted to buy some of the buildings over the years but just never did, and finally decided that I would buy a few buildings this year. I can't get into a whole big town display or anything like that since I have curious cats and they'd get into it and wreak havoc, but I can find some spots throughout my house to display some of the buildings. 

So I bought the Haunted Mansion, Broken Skull Bar, and Mad Pumpkin Patch (all online) and got the first 2 yesterday. I was kind of disappointed to realize how fragile these buildings really are. As I was unpacking the Haunted Mansion, the little black cat on the bottom left corner broke off as I was taking it out of the styrofoam. Then as I was reading other posts in this thread, I see that this is a pretty common thing with Lemax, with things breaking off. There are a few other buildings I was contemplating on buying from Ehobby, but now I'm on the fence whether or not this is something I want to dump my money into. I know that Dept 56 is more expensive, but can anyone tell me if they are as fragile? I don't want to have to break out the Gorilla glue every season when I am setting up all my Halloween decor!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

After reading that last sentence I would have to say check out Dept. 56. It is a lot more money upfront though. If you are ever so careful putting them in and taking them out you may be OK but cats are notoriously curious and you may end up having to glue a thing or two. All of us collectors have accepted that and still buy it. It is addicting and fun to create a neat little spooky village so it's a trade off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'd love to be able to create a whole village, but unless I can find a way to levitate it or get it high enough off the ground in a no-kitty-zone, I'm going to just stick to buildings. I wouldn't mind having to get the glue out because of my cats, but I'm more worried about their health since I have one that is pica and gets into everything. Some of the village accessories, or even just the moveable parts on the buildings, are pretty tiny, like the hanging lights over the doors and windows, and I'd always be worried something would get eaten since it seems like they can break off fairly easy.

With that said, I'm sort of glad to know that I wasn't just a brute taking it out of the package! I thought I was being gentle but the house was really wedged in the styrofoam and off popped that cat when I pulled on the bottom corners. At least it came off in one piece so gluing it back on was simple enough.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

As a side question, where are the best places to buy, besides Michaels? I saw all of the distributors listed on Lemax's website and it seems that eHobbyTools has the best prices, but I'm not sure if there are better places. Do they ever have site-wide sales or free shipping? Looks like right now best I could find is a $7 flat shipping coupon.


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> As a side question, where are the best places to buy, besides Michaels? I saw all of the distributors listed on Lemax's website and it seems that eHobbyTools has the best prices, but I'm not sure if there are better places. Do they ever have site-wide sales or free shipping? Looks like right now best I could find is a $7 flat shipping coupon.


First thing first, you are not going to get the best prices anywhere on these right now. It's way too early and retailers have no incentive to discount them right now. They are out this early to take advantage of those who make impulse buys. 

Wait until we're deeper in September, if not October for the prices to come down. That said, the places that often have the best prices are http://www.menards.com and http://www.fleetfarm.com when they are on sale. These are both midwest retailers. Other than that, keep on watching Michael's every day for various sales and coupons.

Lastly, you should not have to spend more than $30 for any Lemax buildings. Typically you should be able to get them in the low $20s when the sales get really good. 

As for things breaking off, yes, that's going to happen when you have so many small little signs and details. I've just gotten used to super glueing them back on.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

queenswake said:


> First thing first, you are not going to get the best prices anywhere on these right now. It's way too early and retailers have no incentive to discount them right now. They are out this early to take advantage of those who make impulse buys.
> 
> Wait until we're deeper in September, if not October for the prices to come down. That said, the places that often have the best prices are http://www.menards.com and http://www.fleetfarm.com when they are on sale. These are both midwest retailers. Other than that, keep on watching Michael's every day for various sales and coupons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Does this hold true for older buildings as well? For instance, the All Hallows Mausoleum or Withered Mansion? I'm sure I can get good deals at Michaels for the 2017 stuff with their coupons, but several of the buildings I'd like to purchase are from previous years. I assumed I'd have to buy them online since they were older.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

queenswake;2250313
Lastly said:


> That was true a few years back but now with new pieces retailing for $100+, you aren't going to get them for $30 even with the best coupons and sales.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm new to Spooky Town....always wanted to buy some of the buildings over the years but just never did, and finally decided that I would buy a few buildings this year. I can't get into a whole big town display or anything like that since I have curious cats and they'd get into it and wreak havoc, but I can find some spots throughout my house to display some of the buildings.
> 
> So I bought the Haunted Mansion, Broken Skull Bar, and Mad Pumpkin Patch (all online) and got the first 2 yesterday. I was kind of disappointed to realize how fragile these buildings really are. As I was unpacking the Haunted Mansion, the little black cat on the bottom left corner broke off as I was taking it out of the styrofoam. Then as I was reading other posts in this thread, I see that this is a pretty common thing with Lemax, with things breaking off. There are a few other buildings I was contemplating on buying from Ehobby, but now I'm on the fence whether or not this is something I want to dump my money into. I know that Dept 56 is more expensive, but can anyone tell me if they are as fragile? I don't want to have to break out the Gorilla glue every season when I am setting up all my Halloween decor!


I agree on the problem of lemax being too fragile. And to make the problem worse their foam packaging is so tight that the force required to remove the piece usually results in damaging the product. 

We also do a Christmas village but weirdly dont have the fragile problem with those pieces.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I found some Lemax pieces at Goodwill and thought they would look good in a pumpkin. So far I have just set them in place but I think this would work out well .
once I get the background painted and lights added and everything glued in place.

.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> I found some Lemax pieces at Goodwill and thought they would look good in a pumpkin. So far I have just set them in place but I think this would work out well .
> once I get the background painted and lights added and everything glued in place.
> 
> .
> View attachment 460897


I'm a village collector but I still grabbed some extra pieces to do the same. I had to dig back to 2013 photos for this. The more and more stuff I collect the more things tend to stay in the totes. LOL The smaller pieces do work well for these and cloche scenes.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Cloe, love your pumpkin. I hope mine comes out as well as your's did for you.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok. So my village is almost up. Pics and video coming soon. Anyone else start yet?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Godcrusher said:


> Ok. So my village is almost up. Pics and video coming soon. Anyone else start yet?


I had planned to set up this weekend but I am thinking of waiting a little longer. I like to have an entire day to myself so I can really enjoy the process and I don't see that happening for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## Wolfman Joe (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello fellow creeps - 
I hope no one minds me jumping into this thread with a question on an older Dept 56 item - this seemed like the best place to ask this. Can anyone advise if any of the replacement bulbs sold on Dept 56's site work for the "Spooky Farmhouse", product 56.55315? Or can anyone advise of a good replacement from another source?

Thanks, happy haunting!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Someone is selling the following Department 56 villages on Craigslist for $10 per piece. Worth it or save my money for other endeavors?

Spooky Farmhouse
Costumes For Sale
Ghostly Carousel
Dracula's Castle
Shipwreck Lighthouse
Mordecai Mould Undertaker
The Spooky Schooner


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey sneakykid at ten bucks a pop that's a steal, depending on what condition they're in. Haven't started setting up yet still figuring out what I want to do with the village this year, come on folks upload some pix and give me some inspiration


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

tried to upload pics but its mot working for some reason.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Try this again. Early start to the graveyard scene. Mine is pretty large at 40 x 40 inches.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

43 days. Anyone started? If you need some filler characters Dollar Tree has a 12 pack of plastic zombies for $1 in the toy aisle. You have to paint them but they look cool. Dollar General has a bag of skeleton warriors for $1. You can paint them if you want or leave them the way they are.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Has anyone seen peanuts dept56 Halloween stuff I have not.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> 43 days. Anyone started? If you need some filler characters Dollar Tree has a 12 pack of plastic zombies for $1 in the toy aisle. You have to paint them but they look cool. Dollar General has a bag of skeleton warriors for $1. You can paint them if you want or leave them the way they are.


I have my tables up and most of the styrofoam base in place, emptied out the tubs and placed the big items under the tables that they will be living on over the Halloween season. Now I come to the part that has to done first and the one that is the most tedious.....assembling the roller coaster. Love the look when it is assembled but getting it to fit and placed properly stresses me out! I am not a patient person!!!!!!!!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I think the dept 56 is more durable but just a little....Lemax is getting up there in the price department, but I buy with a coupon or clearence. Most people who come and view my village are unaware of the little flaws Lemax seems to have. 
As to the cats! I have always have had cats....they walk all over the display and sometimes sleep in the grave yard and as long as I don't yell at them to "get the hell off " not much damage...if any. My sons Blue Healer (Australian Cattlle dog) had taken a few strolls on my display, but that is a story for another time...and the dog did live.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So I went a little overboard with starting my collection. Between Michaels, EBay and Ehobby, I now have 21 buildings! Where earth am I going to put them all?!? LOL. So I mentioned that I don’t plan on doing a full blown town set up due to the kitties....I would have 24/7 anxiety trying to prevent them from walking all over it and tearing everything up. So I think I want to find some long floating wall shelves and dedicate a wall to them, that way I can keep them up,and out of the way but yet still enjoy them.

I do have a question though. One of the buildings I bought, the Dragon’s Breath Costume Shop, didn’t come with the adapter, and it’s an older building that apparently uses a different kind of adapter than the newer buildings. Can someone tell me where the best place would be to find it? When I bought it I made the assumption that I would just use one of the many others I have, but nothing fits. It was one that I got off EBay and can’t even test it out yet to make sure it works. So I need to find one soon!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I was going to start setting up today, went to the locker brought home the backdrop and the large bases. Oops, one base needed some major repair the other three just a little touch up paint. Tomorrow I begin


----------



## shammus (Mar 7, 2017)

Got into Spooky Town this year after years of walking by the displays at Michael's and wishing I had my own village. I set aside space on an end table that's 4.5 feet by 1.5 ft so I'm ready to see what I can create in a smallish-but-not-overly-restrictive amount of space. This week is a great one for getting good discounts at Michaels. The buildings were 40% off and then I had other 40% off coupons so I got some nice prices. The Haunted Mansion was $27.48, the Creepy House was $16.48 and so on. I've also been knocking off a few buildings on Ebay. I'm probably overpaying there though since everyone's looking to add to their collections this time of year.

I've also been studying the back catalogs for Spooky Town. I think I really like the older years better, not sure how others feel about that? The designs and architecture of the buildings feels more like a classic haunted/gothic theme. Some of the newer stuff is a little more esoteric in nature it seems.

Final note....really glad I didn't postpone building the village until October as the 3 Michaels in my area (I live in KC) are already looking fairly picked over.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

sneakykid said:


> Someone is selling the following Department 56 villages on Craigslist for $10 per piece. Worth it or save my money for other endeavors?
> 
> Spooky Farmhouse
> Costumes For Sale
> ...


Worth it!!!!

I have: spooky, carousel, castle, lighthouse

They're all exquisite!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m a new collector as of this year as well, and I completely agree with you about the older buildings. Like you, I bought several off EBay, but I’m guessing it’s really not going to matter what time of the year you buy because, we’ll, it’s EBay, and most sellers jack things up for the most part, especially collectors items. I got several from EHobbyTools, too, they have some older ones so you may want to check them out.

What’s your favorite one so far? Mine is a toss up between the Withered Mansion and All Hallows Mausoleum.




shammus said:


> Got into Spooky Town this year after years of walking by the displays at Michael's and wishing I had my own village. I set aside space on an end table that's 4.5 feet by 1.5 ft so I'm ready to see what I can create in a smallish-but-not-overly-restrictive amount of space. This week is a great one for getting good discounts at Michaels. The buildings were 40% off and then I had other 40% off coupons so I got some nice prices. The Haunted Mansion was $27.48, the Creepy House was $16.48 and so on. I've also been knocking off a few buildings on Ebay. I'm probably overpaying there though since everyone's looking to add to their collections this time of year.
> 
> I've also been studying the back catalogs for Spooky Town. I think I really like the older years better, not sure how others feel about that? The designs and architecture of the buildings feels more like a classic haunted/gothic theme. Some of the newer stuff is a little more esoteric in nature it seems.
> 
> Final note....really glad I didn't postpone building the village until October as the 3 Michaels in my area (I live in KC) are already looking fairly picked over.


----------



## shammus (Mar 7, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m a new collector as of this year as well, and I completely agree with you about the older buildings. Like you, I bought several off EBay, but I’m guessing it’s really not going to matter what time of the year you buy because, we’ll, it’s EBay, and most sellers jack things up for the most part, especially collectors items. I got several from EHobbyTools, too, they have some older ones so you may want to check them out.
> 
> What’s your favorite one so far? Mine is a toss up between the Withered Mansion and All Hallows Mausoleum.


Hey, thanks for the note!

Well, I'm so new to these that I see a new one I hadn't seen before almost every day! So far, I really like the old Victorian style Manors/mansions such as the Black Cauldron Inn and Madam Ashbury's House of Wax. My little village will probably be more like a single street or two and those classic manors and stores are right up my alley. 

Truth be told, I only have half a dozen buildings and another half dozen "accent" pieces so far. How far along with your collection are you?

With Ebay, I've been patient and waiting for auctions to end to acquire some pieces. I'm not really doing the BINs because those prices are high! Going the auction route at least will give me the item I want for fair market value.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So far I have 21 buildings (I have no self control apparently). I had a $250 VISA gift card that I was given so I decided to use that to start my collection and spent it all at EHobbyTools. I don’t plan to do a whole town setup though so I’m not buying any accessories, except a few pieces just because they were cheap enough and I don’t want to regret it later. 

Agree on the whole EBay thing....not doing the BINs for the same reason (sorry if I outbid you on anything! LOL). Just watch out for the descriptions though....I’ve noticed some of them will say the building is in perfect working condition but then they casually mention that there are a few missing pieces. I’m a bit OCD with that....if I have a building that’s missing a piece, I want to know it’s because I lost it, not someone else. So if you’re ever watching a slightly flawed building, don’t worry I won’t be the one to outbid you!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Started putting my builds in place and came across Lemax Dr.Tingles Laboratory that I bought at Goodwill awhile back ($2.62) but it is missing it's adaptor. Anyone know what I can do to replace it? Not offered on eBay and I am not sure of the voltage.


----------



## shammus (Mar 7, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So far I have 21 buildings (I have no self control apparently). I had a $250 VISA gift card that I was given so I decided to use that to start my collection and spent it all at EHobbyTools. I don’t plan to do a whole town setup though so I’m not buying any accessories, except a few pieces just because they were cheap enough and I don’t want to regret it later.
> 
> Agree on the whole EBay thing....not doing the BINs for the same reason (sorry if I outbid you on anything! LOL). Just watch out for the descriptions though....I’ve noticed some of them will say the building is in perfect working condition but then they casually mention that there are a few missing pieces. I’m a bit OCD with that....if I have a building that’s missing a piece, I want to know it’s because I lost it, not someone else. So if you’re ever watching a slightly flawed building, don’t worry I won’t be the one to outbid you!



I hear you on the missing pieces thing. I suppose I can tolerate it if a piece is missing but not if there's a visible spot of damage where something used to be attached. So if I have a building that has a roof with a weathervane originally on the top and the vane was broken off at some point so that all that's visible now is a white spot of porcelain, that's the sort of thing that would drive me crazy because of the white spot standing out on the dark roof. If I can buy something that includes the pieces that were broken so that I might fix them, I'd be ok with that though. 

I haven't run into you yet I wouldn't think as I've not bought nearly as many as you have and I have placed bids on flawed buildings. In addition, most of what I've acquired has taken place in the past week so it's somewhat unlikely I drove up any prices on you...lol!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't seen replacement adapters for buildings anywhere, I think your best bet would be to Email Lemax and or post a question with Lemax Fan Club or one of the other Village forums.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, the day progresses on. Start unboxing the buildings that I call the "Business Section" and I now have five buildings on my kitchen table waiting for the glue to dry....all Lemax. On par for Lemax unfortunately. Knowing what I know now I'd still buy them.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My village has been almost done for a couple weeks now. Just need to plug the rest in add some accents and put up the back drop. At least the building lay outs are done.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> My village has been almost done for a couple weeks now. Just need to plug the rest in add some accents and put up the back drop. At least the building lay outs are done.


I am soooo jealous, have only have my stuff unpacked.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Lemax, Dept56...who else?? (Halloween themed amusement park)*

Just ordered the S. S. Specter from Lemax and now I'm on the hunt for more similar stuff. Lights, sounds and movement! Anyone know of a Halloween Farris Wheel, Carousel, Train Engine...etc? Thanks!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I believe both lemax and Dept. 56 have carousels, Dept. 56 has a Ferris Wheel, and I think both have trains too. You can look around on ebay, or check out eHobby, they're good too.

Excited to finally have time to start putting a little village out, & really looking forward to seeing everyone's! 

*merged into 2017 thread


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

Went to Michaels on Thursday planning to get just one building but they had all spooky town 60% off! So ended up getting the following all for about 160$ total.;

Mad pumpkin patch (love the lights on this)
Broken skull bar
Witches house
Long time no see
2 adapters
Multiple smaller pieces

Will have to post some pics when I get my scene all setup!

Anyone know how to find out when. Michaels has those sales? Lady at register said it was one day only and they do that randomly. Hmm.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Saxon1974 said:


> Went to Michaels on Thursday planning to get just one building but they had all spooky town 60% off! So ended up getting the following all for about 160$ total.;
> 
> Mad pumpkin patch (love the lights on this)
> Broken skull bar
> ...


join their rewards program. They will email you those one day only sales day of. They are currently running 40% off but also have a 25% off coupon including sales items. It ends saturday.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

Godcrusher said:


> Saxon1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Michaels on Thursday planning to get just one building but they had all spooky town 60% off! So ended up getting the following all for about 160$ total.;
> ...


Ah thank you. I am new to spooky town and Michaels so wasn't sure how it works. Don't really want them sending me stuff year round but I am sure you can turn it off. I might be interested in Christmas stuff too as I have a Christmas village with department stuff. 

Went into another Michaels last night and they had 40% off sale so grabbed 2 little items I didn't have. Looks like these sales are pretty common.

From what I can tell if you work at it you can get most buildings in the 30 to 70$ range. In store most I paid was around 40$ and I have been watching eBay for older pieces and most seem to go for around 60 to 80$. 

Also shouldn't be in the Michaels Halloween section right after I get paid! Lol


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went it to my Michael's a hour ago and I was able to buy basically the last quality piece, they had a lot of adapters and signs left but nothing else except the reaper motorcycle company which I bought. My store never got all of there lemax stuff in for reasons unknown but I'm glad I got this for 50 percent off and an additional 25 percent off for today only with my coupon I got off there site . 
If anyone still has a store open near them I suggest you run down there while there still open because by next weekend when they most likely will have the sale again everything's going to be gone at most locations.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I decided on a different setup this year, nothing is working out. I've been at it for a week and it's been a bear, if it doesn't keep falling down it doesn't line up I bring home boxes and forget to bring home the one I really need to move on. Had to buy new pieces of foam then paint them and wait, and wait. The only thing that's turned out is the fireworks I've done a three piece base for the fireworks and it looks pretty good. I'll try uploading a video.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's the fireworks, sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

BillyBones said:


> Here's the fireworks, sorry for the poor picture quality.


Cool thanks. I saw that in the store but decided not to get it. Fireworks don't really feel Halloween IMO but it looks awesome.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> I went it to my Michael's a hour ago and I was able to buy basically the last quality piece, they had a lot of adapters and signs left but nothing else except the reaper motorcycle company which I bought. My store never got all of there lemax stuff in for reasons unknown but I'm glad I got this for 50 percent off and an additional 25 percent off for today only with my coupon I got off there site .
> If anyone still has a store open near them I suggest you run down there while there still open because by next weekend when they most likely will have the sale again everything's going to be gone at most locations.


Yea man the stores sell out of this stuff quick! I got the last Mad Pumpkin patch and now my sister wants one but can't find it in any of the local stores.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

yes, our Michaels was sold out of the buildings when we went this weekend. Medium stuff and small stuff very picked over!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is my 2017 village? Some of it starts a bit blurry but gets better.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

Godcrusher said:


> Here is my 2017 village? Some of it starts a bit blurry but gets better.


Awesome, so much to see! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Excellent job there Godcrusher, I wish I had that much space to display.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you. Its a struggle trying to make it all fit. Its really going to be bad with my wife's Christmas village as its almost twice as big as my Halloween.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL, I hear ya. Our count is Spookytown 27 boxes, Christmas 42 boxes


Godcrusher said:


> Thank you. Its a struggle trying to make it all fit. Its really going to be bad with my wife's Christmas village as its almost twice as big as my Halloween.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

So curious if Michaels only gets the current 2017 items? There are some other 2016 I like. I don't know what other options I have; I think Sears and kmart carry it too but I guess it's the same items from 2017


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Saxon1974 said:


> So curious if Michaels only gets the current 2017 items? There are some other 2016 I like. I don't know what other options I have; I think Sears and kmart carry it too but I guess it's the same items from 2017


Menards carries some of the 2016 items. They also have a grocery store I have not seen anywhere else.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought several of the older buildings from ehobbytools.com and americansale.com. All arrived in perfect condition!


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

Godcrusher said:


> Saxon1974 said:
> 
> 
> > So curious if Michaels only gets the current 2017 items? There are some other 2016 I like. I don't know what other options I have; I think Sears and kmart carry it too but I guess it's the same items from 2017
> ...


No Menards that I seen in AZ.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I bought several of the older buildings from ehobbytools.com and americansale.com. All arrived in perfect condition!


Yea I have looked there but I like trying to time the specials like with Michaels and get buildings for around 30$.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t think you’re going to find the older buildings at that price, or at the same price as the most current season buildings, especially at Michaels prices. It’s too bad Michaels doesn’t carry stuff from previous years! I’ve been watching ehobbytools for months since they had a pretty good selection just trying to get the buildings I wanted, and not once did they run a sale. However, AmericanSale did, I think it was $20 off $100, it was around a holiday I think.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t think you’re going to find the older buildings at that price, or at the same price as the most current season buildings, especially at Michaels prices. It’s too bad Michaels doesn’t carry stuff from previous years! I’ve been watching ehobbytools for months since they had a pretty good selection just trying to get the buildings I wanted, and not once did they run a sale. However, AmericanSale did, I think it was $20 off $100, it was around a holiday I think.


Yea kind of expected that. I will watch eBay for some others I want. Might be done this year though as I bought 3 buildings. I might run by ace hardware near me too and see what they have.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone ready to post videos or pics?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Finally got my set-ups done. Same general layout, but switched up some of the arrangements and buildings. (Sorry for the bad photo quality) 


























































More in 2017 Indoor. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's villages!


----------



## ScareQueen50 (Oct 4, 2020)

Awesome display! 🧟‍♂️


----------

